# Documenting Ethan Oliver Ralph's Flagging History



## Bob Barker (Jan 4, 2021)

*Copyright Takedown count: 34
Community Guidelines Strikes: 6 
 Total DMCA Takedowns issued: 50 
Other flags (Twitter, Bitchunt etc): 11
Channels taken down: 12?
Total: 102*​
Reply here or @AltisticRight if you catch the pig with his hooves in the Maker's cabinet.

Going to use    to mark incidents where it's either admitted by Ralph to be Ralph, or it's a copyright strike for content that doesn't have content by anyone but Ralph.

Channels swept by the gunted swine:​- YouTube: PhoBingas transformative snipe channels: 3+
- Odysee: PhoBingas transformative snipe channel: 1
- Odysee: Gunt Across America
- stream.me: MATI
- YouTube: Sunrise Media
- Twitch: Flamenco
- YouTube: David Spadem
- YouTube: Artist Run
- YouTube: TeaClips
- Dlive: Countless, Ralph went on a flagging spree, over a dozen channels were pulled.
I'm sure there's a lot more out there.

05/26/2022: THIRTY DMCA takedowns in ONE DAY. ​Ethan Oliver Ralph outdid Matt Jarbo's entire flagging history in one day, TWICE. 




05/20/2022: Pipkin Pippa's Roblox video featuring a Rage_Pig gets GUNTED.​A pink anime rabbit lives rent free in JCaesar187's pig head.











Your browser is not able to display this video.



Pippa when she was a month old.


05/19/2022: Another Gunt a-log's Twitter gets SWEPT.​
05/18/2022: Flamenco's twitter GALLOPS into the naughty corner.​
This could be Keffals and his legion of demented troon psychopaths, as Flam's last tweets was about that malformed man.


05/18/2022: Gator's twitter MOPPED.​


Gator thinks Ralph is behind the flagging due to timing and blue check privileges.




04/20/2022: The Catboy Lollipop Movement (America First) issues a Flaggot Jihad. ​Behead those who insult my Mexican catboy fuhrer.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-lolcow-uprising.117122/
		




Picture yourself as a roleplaying catboy revolutionary who's not afraid of those damn Fauci needles, but you seethe and shit yourself at the sight of some cancer patient and his slant wife.
Sad.
04/20/2022: Ethan Ralph's calls for mass flagging. ​Ethan Ralph offers free merchandise to those who flag Dakka Dakka and Jim's channels. A false flag guntwa has been issued!



04/20/2022: Ethan Ralph's worthless mirror channels collectively MOPPED.​Talk shit get hit. Ralph was seething, nothing of value was lost. No one cares about your digital garbage, Ethan.




04/20/2022: Ethan Ralph's associates call for flagging of literally-who channels ​Please don't bully this serious political movement.




04/15/2022: @Flamenco's streamsnipe Wooden Horsed ​Adrienne Ralph abuses DMCA!




Pictured is a fat bastard celebrating this false flag.



04/15/2022: @Flamenco's Twitch channel DOMINATED ​It's the end of Boy Soprano.




03/31/2022: @CringeMomma's streamsnipe THUMBED​While driving, Ralph decided to seethe at the thunderdome chat and issued a copyright takedown notice. He did so while sperging about people wishing him death here.
(By people, I mean just one person's spoilered comment.)
Fucking around on your phone while driving, crying about people wishing him death, yeah. He's crashed his car twice so far, once in a ditch according to Gator and another well documented here.



03/29/2022: FIVE transformative archives GUNTED. The Ralphamale cannot stop flagging!​


02/07/2022: Jim's "chud" merch gets the broom​


Time to turn the merch into an NFT. I will not label this as a verified Ralph flag because it could be anyone.
(I personally think Ralph flagged it.)
10/27/2021: Losco, owner of a broom, gets mopped off MEGA. ​


Ralph is a megaflaggot. Kaz is a pathetic Memphis Micro fellating buttboy cuck.
10/25/2021: The Boulderstream mirror gets Sandra'ed because of an anime image ​









10/10/2021: Metokur's canon "The Ballad of Ethan Ralph" mirror gets gunted  ​


08/02/2021: Hitting home with another DMCA​Parental rights to baby Xander: 
Seethe about a fan forum and clips: 




07/30/2021: Real Jim's The Ballard of Ethan Ralph MIRROR taken down for "harassment and bullying"​





						Times when Ethan Oliver Ralph has flagged shit
					

Now how are you supposed to respond when there’s no claim? Honestly if you ask me Tom hates Odysee and wants to see it die. Why else pull this?  Yeah their entire process, or lack of a process, is a huge fucking problem for them. Tom going out and flagging shit on his own just adds to that...




					kiwifarms.net
				






07/17/2021: Sam Losco's GUNT across America (channel) gets the DMCA treatment:​This one is from Tomel himself.








						Times when Ethan Oliver Ralph has flagged shit
					

OP updated, now with flag count! 31 flags and it will go up.  :gunt:  :gunt:  Gunt cannot stop flagging.   You just updated the OP, and the Gunt has ready flagged someone again.




					kiwifarms.net
				



Explanation:





						Times when Ethan Oliver Ralph has flagged shit
					

Now how are you supposed to respond when there’s no claim? Honestly if you ask me Tom hates Odysee and wants to see it die. Why else pull this?  Yeah their entire process, or lack of a process, is a huge fucking problem for them. Tom going out and flagging shit on his own just adds to that...




					kiwifarms.net
				




07/15/2021: Board janny tranny hit with a community guidelines strike!​



07/13/2021: Legendary Soph stream "Behind the scenes" broomed​



07/13/2021: Sunrise Media SUNSETTED, Gunt CANNOT stop flagging!​






07/07/2021: Clean it up, sweep it up. Triple flags issued.​



07/06/2021: Sunrise Media's TRANSFORMATIVE video is swept hard.​



??/??/2021: PhoBingas and several Odysee Channels (FreeSpeech™ hosting) GUNTED. Tomel at service on demand of the pig. At least 5 channels have been SWEPTED due to a singular DMCA from the Gunt.​
07/06/2021: Sunrise Media SWEPT HARD, 11 flags in one day! Mundane Ralph is a fat flagging faggot. These images are taller than 5'1''.​






07/05/2021: Septuple flags issued in ONE DAY. Mundane Gunt cannot stop flagging! @David Spadem swept up, with Nora's shrine e-mail.​
All of these videos were clips and full  stream  uploads.




05/28/2021: Gunty SWEEPS up @Fslur's clipping channel, seethes about a paywall. "GAYDUR PLAY DAH NEX 76285th TUCKAH CLIP GAYDURR".​​


Seethe some more, cope some more!
        Mum is dying, get the jab, be with her, and show her the grandson...
  Flag a whale...




05/11/2020: Gunt flags down Phantom Organisation's stream snipe! Thanks to @Unog2 for this one. ​http://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-oliver-ralph-theralphretort-jcaesar187-the-killstream.16672/page-1058#post-6454400

04/04/2021: Ralph issues an illegal false DMCA takedown of @Null's "Mad at the Internet" show, episode "I'm White Trash and I'm in Trouble", on Easter Sunday.​


> Original URL: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDyCmSyq4js
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3/16/2021: Ralph DMCA's @PhoBingas's stream snipe using nora's email. ​


PhoBingas said:


> View attachment 2003331
> Whelp, looks like I got gunted again.
> Seethe more fatty. Flag me some more from your ex wife's email
> I wonder who passed the link off to Reethan?






			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFiDabRm9mk
		

https://archive.md/IvXl93/8/2021: @AltisticRight's archive of Kill All Pedo's Jim Parody "The ballad of Ethan Ralph" gets removed for cyberbulling and harassment.​His channel is a small out of the way gunt themed archive channel, the only video that seems to have been struck was that one. A related video where Jim graphically gasses ralph and ralph's skin melts off is still on the channel. Plenty of other archives didn't get hit and the original is still up.



AltisticRight said:


> My shitty archive channel. It has like less than 250 views, there's no reason it should have been hit since there's so many other archives.
> Oh, and this is still up:
> View attachment 1990874
> It was the scene @#KillAllPedos deemed too hot for YouTube. The +1 more is some copyright bullshit.
> ...



1/4/2021: Tea Clip's latest video about ralph and pantsu got DMCA'ed. ​
(https://archive.md/lhDFZ)


Spoiler: images







12/31/2020: Ralph DMCA's some random youtube video using nora's email. ​


CohenManischewitz said:


> Fat white nigger Ethan Ralph striking people with a fucking email under the name Nora Malik YT @ GMAIL
> 
> IS HIS STUPID PATRON ONLY SHITPOD EVEN COPYRIGHT PROTECTED?




12/22/2020: Unlisted, unnamed archives of PhoBingas snipes of ralph are blocked for breaching community guidelines on BitChute and the account that uploaded them is blocked as well.​Its hard to say whats going on here honestly, but unless bitchute has implemented a candid style censorship AI as effective as bitchute's search, this has to be some weird form of favoritism considering how friendly ralph is with the platform.


MeltyTW said:


> Bitchunt really really doesnt want you posting anything about the gunt, my channel was made to pass archives of the gunt's first two streams post arrest in case they prove useful in the court case, these were rips of @PhoBingas snipes which were removed from the supposedly pro free speech platform Bitchute. Keep in mind both of these streams were unlisted.





Spoiler: other screen shots







12/15/2020: Ralph hate watcher Phantom Organization's youtube channel is terminated for Community Guideline violations.​It's possible this wasn't matt Ralph but I mean does anyone believe this?


12/10/2020: @MeltyTW gets flagged on twitter for "hateful conduct" in a tweet where he criticizes ralph.​​
12/7/2020: Ralph DMCA's @PhoBingas's stream snipe using nora's email. ​


PhoBingas said:


> The second time he flagged me it was on my Pho's steakhouse channel, I made after the like quarter-year ban on streaming on the noodle house. Flagged from the same Nora email... Curious... So does this mean that the gunt has some of Nora's credentials? Does he make you give up your social media logins to get into the inner circle or something? Either way, the second thing he flagged was just a random stream snipe, not even IRL stuff, which goes to show what a thin-skinned little gunt he is




12/4/2020: Ralph DMCA's @PhoBingas's stream snipe using nora's email. ​Pho's snipe had transformative video (the dancing gunts really make the experience better, trust me!) as well as his own commentary, so this is clearly an abuse of copyright.


PhoBingas said:


> Well, first he flagged two of his #StopTheMeal steams on my Pho's Noodle house channel. And that was the first time I was #Gunted. The snipes were clearly transformative with my commentary and transformative dancing gunts.




11/29/2020: Ralph DMCA's @Sam Losco's Phoenix snipe using Pantsu's email. ​During that stream he talked about "taking all of you mother fuckers down" in response to ChillstreamUncut getting flagged. Brags about how he isn't metokur and will go lower when his enemies go low.






Your browser is not able to display this video.




9/13/2020: Ralph tries to tattle on Null's merch run to the company he is using to do it.  ​His defense is probably that he knew they would ignore him, but that just makes him pathetic on top of being a flagger.



(https://archive.md/NmaAk)

9/11/2020: @Sam Losco has a killstream snipe flagged and removed for violating community guidelines.​It's possible this wasn't matt Ralph but I mean does anyone believe this?


Sam Losco said:


> Ralph is a flagging faggot.




8/3/2020 to 8/5/2020: Ralph flags @Julay-chan / The #Shillstream / https://dlive.tv/theguntretort / Robi (and other restreamers) off of dlive about a dozen times. ​Deletes the tweet he made about not flagging public streams, the goal post has moved to anything containing his content that doesn't provide commentary. Dlive confirms it was ralph who flagged.


Julay-chan said:


> RALPH FLAGGED IT
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA





Spoiler: Robi reporting on his channels being killed






Julay-chan said:


> Hey @theralph, I thought your public content was free to restream? What's up big gunt?







Julay-chan said:


> AND ANOTHER ONE GONE
> 
> AND ANOTHER ONE GONE





Julay-chan said:


> ethanralphlovesme · DLive
> 
> 
> DLive.tv is the largest live streaming community on the blockchain. Discover amazing games and channels, and earn rewards by watching streams on DLive now.
> ...





Julay-chan said:


> https://dlive.tv/anodyonisus





Julay-chan said:


> natara3462 · DLive
> 
> 
> 0 Followers - Watch natara3462 stream Guntastic live on DLive.tv! Join DLive, a rewarding live streaming community on blockchain.
> ...





Julay-chan said:


> Ladies and guntlemen... it's been a fantastic night. 8 channels have been sacrificed today to prove once and for all that Ralph is the real flaggot and the soy-filled bitch.
> See you tomorrow.





Julay-chan said:


> HERE WE GO AGAIN








Spoiler: Dead Channels







8/2/2020: PPP banned off dlive for "doxing" ralph.​
(https://archive.md/xD6eA)

7/25/2020: PPP streams one of ralph's patreon exclusive streams, ends with Godwinson, PPP and Null all getting flagged off the air or suspended. ​I believe he paused to comment on it occasionally. Ralph DMCA's the stream off dlive. Null goes live, gets DMCA'ed off dlive as well. Ralph brags about it on twitter. Godwinson then starts up a stream insulting ralph, gets flagged for community guidelines violations.

(https://archive.md/g6T5H)


Spoiler: Screenshots and quotes.











Null said:


> Flagging.mp4
> Alt: Disbelief.mp4






Your browser is not able to display this video.





Null said:


> I received 6 different ban emails from Dlive because they kept banning me for 1 minute at a time.






Squire of Gothos said:


> Godwinson has been jannied:




The audio in question:




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio





4/1/2019: Ralph admits to reporting dispatch to stream.me. ​"I told them to make you stop showing that website. That is what I did and I don't take any of that back. No I didn't... I didn't like you doxing my supporters. Xander. Xander! I didn't dox him. That's not true. That's not true. And a matter of fact..." (we all know the rest).

Ralph claims that he just told them to enforce their rules. Dispatch says that stream.me said ralph gave them an ultimatum. Regardless he flagged someone who got banned for something that ralph claims to be ok with.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(source)
4/16/2016: Threatening gamergate subreddit KotakuInAction with a "copyright report" for posting audio of an interview he did. ​
(https://archive.md/xDfQr)


Going to post what I have now, planning to come back and update the OP with a few other examples I am thinking of but need to track down. I would greatly appreciate any help getting archives or other examples (as there are countless ones left out).


Message or tag Janny @AltisticRight for potential (missing/sketchy/could-be) and verified flags to be added.


----------



## L. Duse (Jan 4, 2021)

Phantom Organization's Youtube then Discord server are taken down too. Details of his YT takedown are here, feel free to add them in your OP. 






						Ralph's Autistic Vendettas and Possible New Enemies
					

Ralph is easily irritated and even some innocent jokes can set him off. Trough his years of online sperging Ralph's thin skin has stretched even thinner. The constant drunken state has lowered his inhibitions to non-existent. This thread discusses the numerous foes Ralph has made with his...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 4, 2021)

@Sam Losco and @PhoBingas if they want to tell their own personal stories.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 5, 2021)

The fat Memphis abomination starting the year off with false flags. 
SAD, what a loser.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 5, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> The fat Memphis abomination starting the year off with false flags.
> SAD, what a loser.


Many such cases. Terrible!


----------



## PhoBingas (Jan 5, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> @Sam Losco and @PhoBingas if they want to tell their own personal stories.


Share my personal story? Ight.

Well, first he flagged two of his #StopTheMeal steams on my Pho's Noodle house channel. And that was the first time I was #Gunted. The snipes were clearly transformative with my commentary and transformative dancing gunts. 



The second time he flagged me it was on my Pho's steakhouse channel, I made after the like quarter-year ban on streaming on the noodle house. Flagged from the same Nora email... Curious... So does this mean that the gunt has some of Nora's credentials? Does he make you give up your social media logins to get into the inner circle or something? Either way, the second thing he flagged was just a random stream snipe, not even IRL stuff, which goes to show what a thin-skinned little gunt he is 




@theralph I think you should say "I'm sorry I'm a soy-filled bitch and flagged your videos, Pho."


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 5, 2021)

everyones sick to death of seeing it but this thread would be incomplete without admitted child molesters ralph and gaytor flagging me down for daring to insult their molestation of children.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 5, 2021)

Mundane Matt was the teacher however now, now Ralph is the master.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 5, 2021)

@Bob Barker Yeah not sure where the community guideline one came from.
You completely forgot he DMCA'd me live on 9/29/2020: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-7844885





						Gunt Freakouts + The Corn Harvest
					

Post clips of Ralph absolutely losing his shit in this thread so we can collect them all in one place. Currently seeking the clip of Ralph sperging out at Vito from the other night.                1st Pillstream (part 1)   1st Pillstream (part 2)




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Bob Barker (Jan 5, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> @Bob Barker Yeah not sure where the community guideline one came from.
> You completely forgot he DMCA'd me live on 9/29/2020: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-7844885
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I know I've missed a lot of stuff because I haven't been following ralph consistently and he does so much shit you miss things if you blink. Added that incident. As for the community guidelines, I'm wording things like that in a way that doesn't directly accuse ralph since its possible it wasn't him, but considering he spent 2 years accusing mundane matt of flagging everything that remotely criticized matt, I think its fair to atleast mention when criticism of ralph gets flagged.


----------



## Sriracha (Jan 5, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> As for the community guidelines, I'm wording things like that in a way that doesn't directly accuse ralph since its possible it wasn't him


I think this is the best way to go about it. I don't think it was Ralph. I think it was his ex-wife Nora, who totally isn't getting blacked, isn't making 6 figures a year and glad she doesn't have to support her deadbeat ex-husband and is not at all creeped out that Ralph is using her email to do autistic vendettas.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 5, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> Thanks. I know I've missed a lot of stuff because I haven't been following ralph consistently and he does so much shit you miss things if you blink. Added that incident. As for the community guidelines, I'm wording things like that in a way that doesn't directly accuse ralph since its possible it wasn't him, but considering he spent 2 years accusing mundane matt of flagging everything that remotely criticized matt, I think its fair to atleast mention when criticism of ralph gets flagged.


Yeah, and it actually is possible it wasn't him. Could have been wolfpup for all I know.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 5, 2021)

Ralph accusing others of flagging chillstreamuncutalloneword is ridiculous. That channel getting strikes is most likely from Ralph being banned from youtube and has Kaz ever said what exactly was flagged? Him copyright striking people is a lot gayer than community guideline strikes as he's abusing the DMCA system when most of what he's taking down fall under fair use. It would be hilariously funny if someone actually countered the DMCA because we all know Ralph can't do a fucking thing about it besides some mean words on a blog no one reads or twitter.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jan 5, 2021)

What really bothers me is these grifters making such a big  deal about Mundane Matt striking channels. Ralph recently went on Elisa Jordana show and claimed the Boulder stream as his greatest and most successful moment. The stream where everyone went nuts on Jarbo for flagging. Now Ralph is the bigger flagger flaggot. Using his "ex-wife" pakistani british woman's email to flag people with. Fucking with small channels because he has thin skin and they make him look bad. Hasn't Ralph claimed he is "Notorious" before?

 Why would someone who knows of their own notoriety be such a fat sloppy bitchass flaggot about his own real life antics? Because he in fact is a reanimated wad of cookie dough dog shit. And booze and pills really mess with brain chemistry. Gator isn't even on pills and acts like just as big a bitch as Ralph is. Ralph is a Xan Monster. Reminds me of Yakra from Chrono Trigger. Xan Yakra.

edit: spelling and punctuation


----------



## RichardRApe (Jan 5, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> everyones sick to death of seeing it


lmao, yeah we've all seen it enough but this is actually the right thread for it so...










but still lmao for you posting it again. I laughed pretty hard seeing it.


CohenManischewitz said:


> What really bothers me is these grifters making such a big deal about Mundane Matt striking channels.


That was 3 years ago, now it's based and gunt-pilled flagging channels. In fact anal sex between nerds of the same sex is encouraged, rimming, parasites and AIDS is not a bonus anymore, it's the standard. Dax Masterpedo licked Ralph's asshole personally.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jan 5, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> What really bothers me is these grifters making such a big  deal about Mundane Matt striking channels. Ralph recently went on Elisa Jordana show and claimed the Boulder stream as his greatest and most successful moment. The stream where everyone went nuts on Jarbo for flagging. Now Ralph is the bigger flagger flaggot. Using his "ex-wife" pakistani british woman's email to flag people with. Fucking with small channels because he has thin skin and they make him look bad. Hasn't Ralph claimed he is "Notorious" before?
> 
> Why would someone who knows of their own notoriety be such a fat sloppy bitchass flaggot about his own real life antics? Because he in fact is a reanimated wad of cookie dough dog shit. And booze and pills really mess with brain chemistry. Gator isn't even on pills and acts like just as big a bitch as Ralph is. Ralph is a Xan Monster. Reminds me of Yakra from Chrono Trigger. Xan Yakra.
> 
> edit: spelling and punctuation


"Flagging for me but not for thee"
Both of the channels he flagged had under 30 subs, zero monetization and zero advertisement outside of the farms. His gunt skin is stretched so thin the thought of Great Value Surfer ripping on him with under 20 people in chat psychologically broke him, because he's not able to control the narrative about himself and how he's a Ralphamale™ Slutmaker™ Huite Kang Savior™ owner and operator of the guntabortdotcom.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jan 5, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> "Flagging for me but not for thee"
> Both of the channels he flagged had under 30 subs.


He flagged a channel with 345 subs, successfully. Tandoori and Flan Fun Archive got hit by noramalikYT19 email address.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 5, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> lmao, yeah we've all seen it enough but this is actually the right thread for it so...


i know i know i think its noted by now that theyre child molesters so ill move on to repetitively calling him a pig with each new face cap



PhoBingas said:


> His gunt skin is stretched so thin the thought of Great Value Surfer ripping on him with under 20 people in chat psychologically broke him, because he's not able to control the narrative about himself and how he's a Ralphamale™ Slutmaker™ Huite Kang Savior™ owner and operator of the guntabortdotcom.


he flagged single digit streams before using google alerts to find his name in chat when the title didnt even include anything about ralph.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jan 5, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> i know i know i think its noted by now that theyre child molesters so ill move on to repetitively calling him a pig with each new face cap


Come on Melty don't thumb me dirty like dat. I didn't mean it, baby.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 5, 2021)

oh forgot about my bitchute bans for unlisted videos and having my channel taken down there for hosting snipes of the first two killstreams post-arrest. And the video removed during processing showing ethan ralph crying on stream:




the video removed during processing:




RichardRApe said:


> Come on Melty don't thumb me dirty like dat. I didn't mean it, baby.


nah needed to hear it or else id devolve into a spambot posting about ethans small penis can be cured by clicking suspicious links and spam pastas about pedo gunts stalking the streets and flagging my twitter.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jan 5, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> He flagged a channel with 345 subs, successfully. Tandoori and Flan Fun Archive got hit by noramalikYT19 email address.


Tandoori and Flan got hit too?! 
See this is why I've been doing what I do, PMing the stream links then deleting after people grab backups / whatever they need or want.
Been thinking about biting the bullet and signing up to bitwave but the site has been down all day.


----------



## Bob Barker (Jan 5, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> oh forgot about my bitchute bans for unlisted videos and having my channel taken down there for hosting snipes of the first two killstreams post-arrest. And the video removed during processing showing ethan ralph crying on stream:
> View attachment 1831512
> View attachment 1831513
> View attachment 1831515
> ...


Added. Did you ever file an appeal over this btw? I want to know in particular what guidelines were "violated" and what in particular violated them.


CohenManischewitz said:


> Tandoori and Flan Fun Archive got hit by noramalikYT19 email address.


Is that the channel that you are referencing here? Do you have a link to a tweet by them or some other first hand account of this, just for the sake of record keeping?


CohenManischewitz said:


> Fat white nigger Ethan Ralph striking people with a fucking email under the name Nora Malik YT @ GMAIL
> 
> IS HIS STUPID PATRON ONLY SHITPOD EVEN COPYRIGHT PROTECTED?
> View attachment 1819876


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 5, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> Added. Did you ever file an appeal over this btw? I want to know in particular what guidelines were "violated" and what in particular violated them.


i didnt bother with the first two because they were just temp drop spots to pass off. the second i didnt appeal because it became clear to me theyd just hide it as an "error"


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 6, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Tandoori and Flan got hit too?!
> See this is why I've been doing what I do, PMing the stream links then deleting after people grab backups / whatever they need or want.
> Been thinking about biting the bullet and signing up to bitwave but the site has been down all day.



That fat bastard. They have such a great channel too. Shame so many archive channels are getting hit and was thinking if vimeo or dailymotion of all places might be good places to host copies of his restream.



Bob Barker said:


> Added. Did you ever file an appeal over this btw? I want to know in particular what guidelines were "violated" and what in particular violated them.
> 
> Is that the channel that you are referencing here? Do you have a link to a tweet by them or some other first hand account of this, just for the sake of record keeping?



They mention being flagged in the discussion tab but don't mention Ralph so maybe @CohenManischewitz has a bit more info on it.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jan 6, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> Added. Did you ever file an appeal over this btw? I want to know in particular what guidelines were "violated" and what in particular violated them.


Don't appeal it. That's one of the ways that gunty uses to get dox's of ayy-lawgs. Not sure how bitchute handles DMCA / takedown appeals but I wouldn't doubt those crease-lickers hand over any info about offending accounts to gunty himself.


----------



## Bob Barker (Jan 6, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Don't appeal it. That's one of the ways that gunty uses to get dox's of ayy-lawgs. Not sure how bitchute handles DMCA / takedown appeals but I wouldn't doubt those crease-lickers hand over any info about offending accounts to gunty himself.


It was a community guidelines violation in this case. For DMCA yeah, its just a way to dox yourself.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 8, 2021)

oh did anyone notice Phantom Organization being flagged down? im so glad i saved his tampa stream since he points out exactly how much of ralph is fat through his shirt.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 21, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> oh did anyone notice Phantom Organization being flagged down? im so glad i saved his tampa stream since he points out exactly how much of ralph is fat through his shirt.


Millennial Woes might be the one that flagged PO down, it's a case we don't know for sure. The grift right is flag happy, that's for sure.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 21, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Millennial Woes might be the one that flagged PO down, it's a case we don't know for sure. The grift right is flag happy, that's for sure.


its funny how i can call zoe quinn and anita murder loving harpies on twitter and youtube without being flagged down yet one wrong thing and the alt right and their freeze peach loving cornies flag you into oblivion and stamp out dissenting opinions to the smallest insult or unflattering ideas


----------



## Fslur (Feb 6, 2021)

In this video https://youtu.be/x_JUnwjTc4s
it has old audio of Ralph being confronted about deplatforming people that were using his content. He has been a flaggot at least since stream.me days.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 7, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> its funny how i can call zoe quinn and anita murder loving harpies on twitter and youtube without being flagged down yet one wrong thing and the alt right and their freeze peach loving cornies flag you into oblivion and stamp out dissenting opinions to the smallest insult or unflattering ideas


The alt-right are a bunch of mongoloids. They are borderline fascists or Maoist-lite, free speech is a concern because their dumb antics are getting muzzled. "I named Shlomo Goldensilverbrozesteinbergcohen as a Jew and wanted him gassed, they banned me freeeze peech!!!1", yeah bullshit. Once they get into any position of power, like any regime with tyrannical tendencies, they will curb stomp dissenting speech like Ethan Ralph at a trash burger buffet. Obviously, the lefties aren't any better, the lot are just hypocrites.

Funny enough, people like Ben Shapiro and Halsey English champion freedom of speech and put their shekels to where their mouth it (of course, they love money). They've said shit along the lines of "holocaust denialism is vile but it's free speech and people should be allowed to say it". I can't find that tweet but I've seen it. 






When some 5'4 Jewish twink is at least consistent on freedom of speech while alt-right sperges go "muh constitution" and wonder why people see them as a pack of larpy faggots with no American values.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Feb 16, 2021)

Think Pho just got taken out by Guntguard:


----------



## Bob Barker (Feb 16, 2021)

@PhoBingas Let me know when you get details on this and I'll add it to the OP.


----------



## PhoBingas (Feb 16, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> @PhoBingas Let me know when you get details on this and I'll add it to the OP.


It didn't go into detail, but it was either that thumbnail which is kind of crude, the CNN clip itself, or discount varg being antisemetic, it didn't really go into detail.

*Edit:
Forgot to mention that Gunt mentioned his clip channel on youtube caught a vibe check too. Makes me think its for CNN or Discount Varg


----------



## Bob Barker (Feb 17, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> It didn't go into detail, but it was either that thumbnail which is kind of crude, the CNN clip itself, or discount varg being antisemetic, it didn't really go into detail.
> 
> *Edit:
> Forgot to mention that Gunt mentioned his clip channel on youtube caught a vibe check too. Makes me think its for CNN or Discount Varg
> ...


Yeah sounds like the algorithm so I'll leave it out.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Feb 22, 2021)

I've been tuned out of Ralph for a while, but have caught the hand full of clips here and there of Ralph proudly flagging people who hurt his feelings and share embarassing moments. My question is does he still hold being a false flagging flaggot over people when he talks shit about them?


----------



## Bob Barker (Feb 22, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> I've been tuned out of Ralph for a while, but have caught the hand full of clips here and there of Ralph proudly flagging people who hurt his feelings and share embarassing moments. My question is does he still hold being a false flagging flaggot over people when he talks shit about them?


Could you post them here if they aren't in the op? I don't need context if you don't have it, I'll try to track it down myself if I have to.

And to answer the question, it really depends on how mad he is. The longer jim's been gone, the worse its gotten because he really was only anti-flagging to score points with jim, not because he ever actually cared. Though I wouldn't be surprised if there was some 2018 stuff of him flagging too that has been buried.


----------



## PhoBingas (Feb 22, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> I've been tuned out of Ralph for a while, but have caught the hand full of clips here and there of Ralph proudly flagging people who hurt his feelings and share embarassing moments. My question is does he still hold being a false flagging flaggot over people when he talks shit about them?


He blamed the Chillstreams Clips channel going down to "the usual suspects" aka "us" flagging him down. There was clips from Phoenix of him saying "Yeah, flag that" in regards to I think Sam Losco's stream from Pantsu's phone. He's been rather tight lipped the last few months about people ''false flagging'' unless its being done to him. Flaggots for we, but not for thee I guess.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 22, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> He blamed the Chillstreams Clips channel going down to "the usual suspects" aka "us" flagging him down. There was clips from Phoenix of him saying "Yeah, flag that" in regards to I think Sam Losco's stream from Pantsu's phone. He's been rather tight lipped the last few months about people ''false flagging'' unless its being done to him. Flaggots for we, but not for thee I guess.


I thought it was from his own phone while being logged into Nora's YT account and that he was using Pantsu's phone to stream at the same time but I could have that backwards.


----------



## PhoBingas (Feb 22, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I thought it was from his own phone while being logged into Nora's YT account and that he was using Pantsu's phone to stream at the same time but I could have that backwards.


He flagged Sam from Pantsu's phone IIRC, because that's how we got her full name because he used what must have been her "main" gmail account for looking for work and whatnot. 95% sure that's how we got her full name / middle name; but I could be wrong.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Feb 22, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> Could you post them here if they aren't in the op? I don't need context if you don't have it, I'll try to track it down myself if I have to.


Oh christ, yeah finding it is gonna be tough for me cause I find them through random clip channels but I remember what it was and can narrow the time. It was when Ralph was IRL streaming, he was walking around with Pantsu talking about how the ALAWGS were fucking with him and then on live stream reported the channel and was saying "Oh I'll show you what I am gonna do Bitch!" and was the first clip (pre Faith abuse accusations) where Ralph said "Do you know who I am Bitch. I'm mother fuckin Ethan Ralph!"

Hope that helps cause fuck if I remember where it is

EDIT: I'M LATE, give me my free clocks 
Guy above me is describing the same thing I am


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 22, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I thought it was from his own phone while being logged into Nora's YT account and that he was using Pantsu's phone to stream at the same time but I could have that backwards.


He flagged Pho (or BurgerFox?) using the Nora gmail. Mine, he used Pantsu's phone so it was logged into her account. Previously, her first and last names were known from the Digibro thread. Him flagging me gave me her middle name since she had it in the email. IIRC, for Phoenix he was using his mom's phone to stream from while his mom had his phone so he was using Pantsu's phone to monitor his thread.


----------



## Postal Pippa (Feb 22, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> He flagged Pho (or BurgerFox?) using the Nora gmail. Mine, he used Pantsu's phone so it was logged into her account. Previously, her first and last names were known from the Digibro thread. Him flagging me gave me her middle name since she had it in the email. IIRC, for Phoenix he was using his mom's phone to stream from while his mom had his phone so he was using Pantsu's phone to monitor his thread.


Ralph never once has flagged me, but Id assume its because I never added commentary or embarrassing gifs of him if I had to take a random guess. That was Pho that he flagged.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 24, 2021)

Burger Fox said:


> Ralph never once has flagged me, but Id assume its because I never added commentary or embarrassing gifs of him if I had to take a random guess. That was Pho that he flagged.


I remember you had some game play?

This is kind of funny, technically your snipes can be DMCA'd because it's not even transformative. Sam added gunts and stuff, but it's still hard to argue fair use. Pho not only had gunts, he also added his own commentary which falls under fair use, yet he got hit the most. F

Ralph is a faggot.


----------



## Postal Pippa (Feb 24, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> I remember you had some game play?
> 
> This is kind of funny, technically your snipes can be DMCA'd because it's not even transformative. Sam added gunts and stuff, but it's still hard to argue fair use. Pho not only had gunts, he also added his own commentary which falls under fair use, yet he got hit the most. F
> 
> Ralph is a faggot.


I had game play and a shit ton of game and anime gifs to hide most bordering. Again I think it's why I didn't get hit. Since I wasn't talking shit or showing gifs of him and his fatness, he prolly saw it as more exposure or some shit.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 24, 2021)

No idea if this should be put here.  Just noticed the archive channel Tandori & Flan* was nuked today. This is a sad day.



			https://www.youtube.com/c/TandooriFlan


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Feb 25, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> No idea if this should be put here.  Just noticed the archive channel Tandori & Flan* was nuked today. This is a sad day.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/TandooriFlan


Yeah channel nuked. I think that person who had that channel said they have like 7 or 8 more burners and is going to keep uploading. From what I can gather here might be the channel they are uploading with now : 



			https://youtube.com/channel/UC9brd27paAs21tqqVEZCj8g


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 25, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> Yeah channel nuked. I think that person who had that channel said they have like 7 or 8 more burners and is going to keep uploading. From what I can gather here might be the channel they are uploading with now :
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/channel/UC9brd27paAs21tqqVEZCj8g


That's just showing a blank yt page. Gay if that already was nuked too.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Feb 25, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> That's just showing a blank yt page. Gay if that already was nuked too.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9brd27paAs21tqqVEZCj8g maybe if i re link it ?


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 25, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9brd27paAs21tqqVEZCj8g maybe if i re link it ?


Logging out seemed to fix it. Weird but at least got it working. Thanks!
Edit: Wonder if they have a bitchute.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Feb 25, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Logging out seemed to fix it. Weird but at least got it working. Thanks!
> Edit: Wonder if they have a bitchute.


yeah they do it is this one i think
Bongo Dick Nigga








						BongoDickNIGGA
					

KINO AND NECTAR




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 25, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> I remember you had some game play?
> 
> This is kind of funny, technically your snipes can be DMCA'd because it's not even transformative. Sam added gunts and stuff, but it's still hard to argue fair use. Pho not only had gunts, he also added his own commentary which falls under fair use, yet he got hit the most. F
> 
> Ralph is a faggot.


Going off the Sargon case, I think both Pho and I could win in court against him for it. Obviously that's not going to happen because I'm not going to waste thousands of dollars fighting a case in court against an obese alcoholic I was just fucking with.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Going off the Sargon case, I think both Pho and I could win in court against him for it. Obviously that's not going to happen because I'm not going to waste thousands of dollars fighting a case in court against an obese alcoholic I was just fucking with.


Yeah, and you'll have to dox yourself to this pig. Absolutely not worth it. Just shows how gay the internet has become and how petty this worthless guntblob is.


----------



## draggs (Feb 25, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> The fat Memphis abomination starting the year off with false flags.
> SAD, what a loser.


Operation Guntwoods running smoothly


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 12, 2021)

Stop harassing and cyberbullying the Memphis pig, who got yeeted from the platform because of hate speech.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Mar 12, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Yeah, and you'll have to dox yourself to this pig. Absolutely not worth it. Just shows how gay the internet has become and how petty this worthless guntblob is.


I think you can get a lawyer to use their 8own information but that involves finding and paying one.


----------



## Bob Barker (Mar 12, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 1990702
> 
> Stop harassing and cyberbullying the Memphis pig, who got yeeted from the platform because of hate speech.


What channel is this?


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Mar 12, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> What channel is this?


that video is on so many channels lol


----------



## Bob Barker (Mar 12, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> that video is on so many channels lol


Yeah. The original is still up. I wounder who in particular pissed the gunt off enough to get their channel flagged.


----------



## Wintersun (Mar 12, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> What channel is this?





			https://youtu.be/0WrIAZpjEH8
		


This is the channel I first heard of it if you just want the video.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 12, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> What channel is this?


My shitty archive channel. It has like less than 250 views, there's no reason it should have been hit since there's so many other archives. 
Oh, and this is still up:




It was the scene @#KillAllPedos deemed too hot for YouTube. The +1 more is some copyright bullshit. 

I'm calling it a flag.


----------



## Bob Barker (Mar 12, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> My shitty archive channel. It has like less than 250 views, there's no reason it should have been hit since there's so many other archives.
> Oh, and this is still up:
> View attachment 1990874
> It was the scene @#KillAllPedos deemed too hot for YouTube. The +1 more is some copyright bullshit.
> ...


Strange that that one video on your channel in particular would be targeted. I added it to the op because this is exactly the kind of thing ralph would try, but I'm not going to say its confirmed him. Worth having a record of though, if other archives of the same video start going down we'll know something is up.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 12, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> Strange that that one video on your channel in particular would be targeted. I added it to the op because this is exactly the kind of thing ralph would try, but I'm not going to say its confirmed him. Worth having a record of though, if other archives of the same video start going down we'll know something is up.


Yeah, I'm not saying he did it either, maybe it was some faggot guntguard or some idiot who didn't know the context got triggered. Either way, someone filled a dumb report and it got ovened.


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 12, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> My shitty archive channel. It has like less than 250 views, there's no reason it should have been hit since there's so many other archives.
> Oh, and this is still up:
> View attachment 1990874
> It was the scene @#KillAllPedos deemed too hot for YouTube. The +1 more is some copyright bullshit.
> ...


Uploaded to Odysee:








						The Ballad of Ethan Ralph (Cancerless Jim Show)
					

Made by Kill All Pedos




					odysee.com


----------



## PhoBingas (Mar 16, 2021)

Whelp, looks like I got gunted again.
Seethe more fatty. Flag me some more from your ex wife's email
I wonder who passed the link off to Reethan?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 16, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> View attachment 2003331
> Whelp, looks like I got gunted again.
> Seethe more fatty. Flag me some more from your ex wife's email
> I wonder who passed the link off to Reethan?


Pho, are you passing these links off on Discord or something? Who's the  ?


----------



## David Spadem (Mar 16, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> I wonder who passed the link off to Reethan?


That's a difficult one to figure out, there were a bunch of people asking for links on the thread/internet famous chat.
Time to review the list of link requesters I think.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 16, 2021)

Also in that image, what the fuck is "Copyright School"? Is this YouTube's ISS/detention center?


----------



## PhoBingas (Mar 16, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Also in that image, what the fuck is "Copyright School"? Is this YouTube's ISS/detention center?


Its a gay little multiple choice test you have to do after watching a video.


David Spadem said:


> That's a difficult one to figure out, there were a bunch of people asking for links on the thread/internet famous chat.
> Time to review the list of link requesters I think.


Out of all the people that asked for links on the farms, two got them from me, I can't speak for anyone else. One person was asking to be let in after leaving one of the mailing lists, one I let in as they seemed to be staunchly anti-reethan. Maybe I made a bad judgement call or bad actors got the link somewhere and passed it off to the tampon breathed hobbit. I've got options, and there's always bitwave. 

Do you just have to paypig Odysee to be able to stream?


----------



## Bob Barker (Mar 16, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> View attachment 2003331
> Whelp, looks like I got gunted again.
> Seethe more fatty. Flag me some more from your ex wife's email
> I wonder who passed the link off to Reethan?


Added. 3rd entry with a title "Ralph DMCA's @PhoBingas's stream snipe using nora's email. " lol. 

Has anyone just started getting the link from you? If not, ask anyone if they shared it with anyone (particularly anyone new).


----------



## PhoBingas (Mar 16, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> Added. 3rd entry with a title "Ralph DMCA's @PhoBingas's stream snipe using nora's email. " lol.
> 
> Has anyone just started getting the link from you? If not, ask anyone if they shared it with anyone (particularly anyone new).


I have an idea about how the link was passed off to Reethan, but I'm not gonna waste too much time being all paranoid about who it was because at the end of the day it doesn't matter. I have backup channels, I have other platforms I can host the snipes on, and I'm not against getting a $10 pay as you go sim card if it means I can open another youtube.
I must be hitting a nerve through all of that fat and grease if he's hit me 3 times.

Gunt, I know you're probably reading this - Don't try to out-stubborn me, Ethan. Its a fight you won't win.


----------



## Bob Barker (Mar 16, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> I have an idea about how the link was passed off to Reethan, but I'm not gonna waste too much time being all paranoid about who it was because at the end of the day it doesn't matter. I have backup channels, I have other platforms I can host the snipes on, and I'm not against getting a $10 pay as you go sim card if it means I can open another youtube.
> I must be hitting a nerve through all of that fat and grease if he's hit me 3 times.
> 
> Gunt, I know you're probably reading this - Don't try to out-stubborn me, Ethan. Its a fight you won't win.


Would you mind posting the urls of the struck streams? Sometimes they say the name of who struck them and it would be nice to have a few archives of videos saying they were taken down by ralph.


----------



## PhoBingas (Mar 16, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> Would you mind posting the urls of the struck streams? Sometimes they say the name of who struck them and it would be nice to have a few archives of videos saying they were taken down by ralph.


Actual link
That one SHOULD work




G-g-g-gunted!


----------



## Bob Barker (Mar 16, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Actual link
> That one SHOULD work
> 
> View attachment 2003758
> G-g-g-gunted!


Thanks!


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 16, 2021)

Seeing how the piggy specifically seethed at Pho in Rand's discord chat a while back, we can safely declare him the master ayelawg.

Ralph's flagging history top OP is now probably longer than Mundane Matt's IF OP. Ya winning yet gunt?


----------



## PhoBingas (Mar 17, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Seeing how the piggy specifically seethed at Pho in Rand's discord chat a while back, we can safely declare him the master ayelawg.
> 
> Ralph's flagging history top OP is now probably longer than Mundane Matt's IF OP. Ya winning yet gunt?





I guess I'm not just any old faggot from Kiwifarms, but _the faggot! _


----------



## Vetti (Mar 17, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> View attachment 2005546
> I guess I'm not just any old faggot from Kiwifarms, but _the faggot! _


Hey, it's a better title than "Discount Surfer".


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 17, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> I guess I'm not just any old faggot from Kiwifarms, but _the faggot! _


He's not a fan of the noodle house. You'll need a Pho's Distillery before you'll get consideration.


----------



## PhoBingas (Mar 17, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Hey, it's a better title than "Discount Surfer".


I honestly can't remember what even transpired to put Discount Surfer up there. I think someone said I sounded a little like him, which I can kind of see.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 31, 2021)

https://archive.vn/NI5oq
		




This is known "news", but we have a gunt ex-associate making direct claims. 
Mundane Ralph is a fat flaggot. 

SAD.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 31, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> https://archive.vn/NI5oq
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045071
> ...


This is really gay, but I also have some doubts because Riley comes across as an unreliable source. Put all of these faggots in timeout, Jack.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 4, 2021)

Mudane Ralph the fat alcoholic flaggot strikes again, this time it's home: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-illegally-files-dmca-takedown-notice.88033/


----------



## Unog2 (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't think the one from May 11, 2020 is on here. It's the one where I caught him out flagging a streamer, I think it was PhantomOrganization:



			http://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-oliver-ralph-theralphretort-jcaesar187-the-killstream.16672/page-1058#post-6454400


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (May 27, 2021)

TeaClips is now claiming that Ralph got her entire YouTube channel removed due to him filing DMCA complaints against her.















EDIT: He is now fully taking responsibility and threatening to get her kicked off of Odysee.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 28, 2021)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> TeaClips is now claiming that Ralph got her entire YouTube channel removed due to him filing DMCA complaints against her.
> View attachment 2208966
> View attachment 2208968
> View attachment 2208969
> ...


So no copyright excuse, hes just saying clips are off the table and admitting to be a thin skinned little flaggot who cant handle people bullying his dead whore of a mom, well guess what ralph its going to get a whole lot worse for you there because of your retarded actions and using your dead skank mom as a shield.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (May 28, 2021)

Can TeaClips counterfile somehow?


----------



## Keranu (May 28, 2021)

What a shitty move. Ralph flagging someone on a platform that he himself has already been banned from, and doing it from his ex-wife's account. He's a massive primadonna bitch.


----------



## Had (May 28, 2021)

Ralph does have a bit more of a case to be had for this one, he's putting his shit behind a pay wall. If teaclips was making commentary or taking a small part out to talk about there wouldn't be more of a case to be had. Taking 40 mins out of a 2 hour paid show is a different story. Unlike ralph flagging down Null for talking over him ralph does have more of a case this time, due to the lack of it being “transformative” or for it being to "criticize, or for parody" as covered under fair use. I'm sure that teaclips will counter this claim but I'm interested if the gunt will try to take her to court over it.


----------



## CeeShape (May 28, 2021)

before it does go from socialblade i will link a archive below for history purposes


Spoiler: socielblade







summary  ¦  archive
detailed statistics  ¦  archive


----------



## Null (May 28, 2021)

Had said:


> Ralph does have a bit more of a case to be had for this one, he's putting his shit behind a pay wall. If teaclips was making commentary or taking a small part out to talk about there wouldn't be more of a case to be had. Taking 40 mins out of a 2 hour paid show is a different story. Unlike ralph flagging down Null for talking over him ralph does have more of a case this time, due to the lack of it being “transformative” or for it being to "criticize, or for parody" as covered under fair use. I'm sure that teaclips will counter this claim but I'm interested if the gunt will try to take her to court over it.


Disagree.

In Benjamin v. Hughes, the Judge claimed that simply re-uploading the footage on Sargon's YouTube channel constituted a transformation of the work.





You/Ralph would argue that Tea Clip's channel is less inherently critical than Sargon's. You'd be right, but Ralph might disagree.



In the underlined section, Ralph characterizes Tea Clip's channel and upload style as "anti-Ralph" (inherently critical). He also gives her explicit and irrevocable (his word) permission to use footage from his show.


----------



## Psicopax (May 28, 2021)

I was curious if this thread had been made, wanted to see how many he has flagged by now. Good to see it has a thread.




Had said:


> Ralph does have a bit more of a case to be had for this one, he's putting his shit behind a pay wall. If teaclips was making commentary or taking a small part out to talk about there wouldn't be more of a case to be had. Taking 40 mins out of a 2 hour paid show is a different story.


I would agree if it wasn't for Ralph giving permission for TeaClips to do what she was doing


And even if he changed his mind at a later date, he struck down content from 2016 and 2018, 2-4 years before this message and them having beef even happened.


And he is also not taking it down because he is gonna put up his own version or full archive, he is stating he is going to directly rip the videos she has made and post them behind his paywall. A lot of people think clipping is easy, and it is, but it does take a lot of time and dedication to keep up with shit that is happening and actually cut it. As someone who makes supercuts and what is basically just overrated clips with filters, it does worry me that he is given a pass if not directly celebrated because they don't like TeaClips. My channel could be next. Who knows


----------



## CeeShape (May 28, 2021)

Null said:


> Disagree.
> 
> In Benjamin v. Hughes, the Judge claimed that simply re-uploading the footage on Sargon's YouTube channel constituted a transformation of the work.
> 
> ...


The comment made was on newer clippings and was the latest copyright strikes about older stuff so not on about the clips he striked
he has before said he was ok with those clippings. he could change his mind which is why he striked them now
no i am not giving the defense i am just giving a comment on what might be ?


----------



## Psicopax (May 28, 2021)

CeeShape said:


> The comment made was on newer clippings and was the latest copyright strikes about older stuff so not on about the clips he striked
> he has before said he was ok with those clippings. he could change his mind which is why he striked them now
> no i am not giving the defense i am just giving a comment on what might be ?


Giving permission and then later changing your mind without warning and striking videos retroactively so the channel is deleted for the obvious stated goal of having the clips removed so he himself can steal the very same clips, that he didn't make, and upload them behind a paywall is still borderline illegal imo. Tho nobody is gonna go to court about it so it is what it is.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (May 28, 2021)

Ralph in the past at least pretended to have the same position as Metokur when it came to clips, that anyone could upload clips of his show and he would not care. 
Even going so far as to being OK with entire episodes being reuploaded. 
When Tonka went insane and deleted all Kumite episodes and started taking down clips, Ralph criticized that. 
It would have been one thing to publicly state that he is no longer OK with clips being uploaded, but he went directly for flagging because he knew it would take down the channel.

His show is not and has not been a "paid" show, it's not like he does a few "free" episodes a week and the rest are only accessible behind a paywall (the typical model for shows doing that), suddenly changing his mind about what he has said (or at least pretended) is OK for years and flagging every video he could is a shitty move no matter how you look at it. 

Him putting archives behind a paywall is one thing, but taking down all other clips and archives on YouTube is a pathetic move made out of anger that will only hurt him in the end because it means less exposure (even if it is critical of him).

I hope TC files a counter claim, Ralph does not have the energy or money to pursue his claims. And if he uploads her clips, I hope she DMCAs him (I think she used to edits the clips somewhat no? Enough to at least file the DMCA and let it sort itself out later).


----------



## Had (May 28, 2021)

Null said:


> Disagree.
> 
> In Benjamin v. Hughes, the Judge claimed that simply re-uploading the footage on Sargon's YouTube channel constituted a transformation of the work.


But that case with Sargon was in the UK, surely a US judge might not come to the same ruling. Does the fact the stream was Paywalled not play into it?


Null said:


> In the underlined section, Ralph characterizes Tea Clip's channel and upload style as "anti-Ralph" (inherently critical). He also gives her explicit and irrevocable (his word) permission to use footage from his show.


Could he make the case that KillStreamTV is different? and that one shouldn't make clips of it because it's meant to be something you buy into where as the old show was free.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (May 28, 2021)

Had said:


> But that case with Sargon was in the UK, surely a US judge might not come to the same ruling. Does the fact the stream was Paywalled not play into it?


But it wasn't paywalled, none of those clips are from paywalled streams, and when she created the clips and uploaded them there was no paywall.
All those episodes are (for now) still freely available on Zencast (which is how Ralph got them back for his paid service).


----------



## Null (May 28, 2021)

Had said:


> surely a US judge might not come to the same ruling


lol, anglos. Copyright law is handled entirely in the US. No other country matters. Do you think the DMCA is a UN thing or what? It's US law. This is Hughes v. Benjamin in the District Court, S.D. New York.


----------



## Had (May 28, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> But it wasn't paywalled, none of those clips are from paywalled streams, and when she created the clips and uploaded them there was no paywall. All those episodes are (for now) still freely available on Zencast (which is how Ralph got them back for his paid service).


I was under the impression that it was streamed under killstream.tv a service costing 8 bucks a month to see the stream. But if I'm misinformed and it was being streamed on a free platform then yeah ralph would have even less of a case.


----------



## Haru Okumura (May 28, 2021)

Had said:


> I was under the impression that it was streamed under killstream.tv a service costing 8 bucks a month to see the stream. But if I'm misinformed and it was being streamed on a free platform then yeah ralph would have even less of a case.


Ethan has never streamed on killstream.tv yet.


----------



## Haru Okumura (May 28, 2021)

Had said:


> He's got some gay show called "Tequila Sunrise" up on there
> View attachment 2209477(link)
> He's turned off his past streams on Trovo I'm guessing because he wants people to paypig to killstream.tv where you can watch all the past killstreams. Doesn't even look like he's got a Tos on the site telling users not to repost his streams also.
> View attachment 2209483View attachment 2209488


Tequila Sunrise is streamed to Odysee.  It's the replays taken from Odysee he's putting onto killstream.tv (even though he said they were exclusive to Odysee as part of a secret exclusivity deal he had with them).  He originally stated the replays would go on killstream.tv the same day, then Odysee the next day; he then revised that to Odysee on the following weekend, and only today stated they'd never even go on Odysee at all.  I just made a detailed post about how Ethan is ripping off Odysee the other day that covers this issue towards the end.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 28, 2021)

Had said:


> ut that case with Sargon was in the UK, surely a US judge might not come to the same ruling. Does the fact the stream was Paywalled not play into it?


Who cares if it was paywalled? He grifts off Tucker clips. Flagging is gay. I don't give a shit about her feud with a couple fat sweaty men. If you look at the videos he flagged, they were from many years ago when Gunt held the position of "clipping is fine, I dun giv a shat". He went from that to flagging transformative streams of his bullshit Patreon verbal gay porn with gaydur (MATI), to now seething about a paywall. Who wants to have their ads injected on a pig's stream anyway?

Would it be Ralph's right to flag the entire board because we clip his rubbish without commentary too? It's not monetised, but he can make a case of BATs being gained if he's desperate. 

Not sure about Sargon's case, but DMCA is a dumb burger thing, so the ruling was definitely made in America, the UK can give less of a shit. 

Respectfully disagree.

Updated the thread to include @Unog2's findings and the sweeping of @Fslur.


----------



## Sam Losco (May 28, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Can TeaClips counterfile somehow?


Yes and he won't follow through because he doesn't have the money to do so. Same shit he pulled with Null. 


Psicopax said:


> Giving permission and then later changing your mind without warning and striking videos retroactively so the channel is deleted for the obvious stated goal of having the clips removed so he himself can steal the very same clips, that he didn't make, and upload them behind a paywall is still borderline illegal imo. Tho nobody is gonna go to court about it so it is what it is.


He won't steal her clips of his IRL shit for sure because she tends to clip my snipes that have my overlays making fun of him.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 28, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Yes and he won't follow through because he doesn't have the money to do so. Same shit he pulled with Null.
> 
> He won't steal her clips of his IRL shit for sure because she tends to clip my snipes that have my overlays making fun of him.


He can pay gaydur $1 an hour to remove all that in MSPaint, or some Indian on fiver can do it faster and better for $0.02 a day.


----------



## Sam Losco (May 28, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> He can pay gaydur $1 an hour to remove all that in MSPaint, or some Indian on fiver can do it faster and better for $0.02 a day.


Damn, just realized that since I made it transformative it was actually my content she was stealing and making money off. @Fslur where's my cut bitch?


----------



## Fslur (May 28, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Damn, just realized that since I made it transformative it was actually my content she was stealing and making money off. @Fslur where's my cut bitch?


 

O  did I clip you before I lost monetization in 2020? Either way I am happy to send 50lbc to your Odysee channel so you can enable streams.


----------



## Sam Losco (May 28, 2021)

Fslur said:


> View attachment 2209947
> O  did I clip you before I lost monetization in 2020? Either way I am happy to send 50lbc to your Odysee channel so you can enable streams.


Nah don't think I did anything prior to 2020.


----------



## Spectre_06 (May 28, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Can TeaClips counterfile somehow?


Unless I missed something, the only way this could have happened in literally one fell swoop is if Ralph used three different e-mail addresses to file them.  To my knowledge, if he used the same e-mail address for all three, it would count as only one strike, regardless of how many claims he made.  That being said she should have the option to appeal the decision, but since it's not going under a DMCA (because Mundane Ralph, the Fat Flaggot, fears actually having to defend himself in court) that's why there was no warning of a takedown if she didn't rectify it.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 28, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> Unless I missed something, the only way this could have happened in literally one fell swoop is if Ralph used three different e-mail addresses to file them.  To my knowledge, if he used the same e-mail address for all three, it would count as only one strike, regardless of how many claims he made.  That being said she should have the option to appeal the decision, but since it's not going under a DMCA (because Mundane Ralph, the Fat Flaggot, fears actually having to defend himself in court) that's why there was no warning of a takedown if she didn't rectify it.


He has that weird Nora shrine email, Pedosu's, and his own, definitely a load more we don't know of. 
Piggy is fucking petty and salty this week, why isn't he staying by his child?


----------



## Vetti (May 28, 2021)

I think for some insane reason, Ralph was probably expecting his friends to let this slide because "muh paywalled content" and also expected us to let it slide since it's fucking Tea Clips. He thought this would be the perfect crime, but it's going to fuck up his reputation more than any previous flagging.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 28, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I think for some insane reason, Ralph was probably expecting his friends to let this slide because "muh paywalled content" and also expected us to let it slide since it's fucking Tea Clips. He thought this would be the perfect crime, but it's going to fuck up his reputation more than any previous flagging.


People celebrate the birth of their child with gifts and family gatherings, introducing them to grandparents... (woops, 404 on that), not going on a mass flagging jihad.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (May 28, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I think for some insane reason, Ralph was probably expecting his friends to let this slide because "muh paywalled content" and also expected us to let it slide since it's fucking Tea Clips. He thought this would be the perfect crime, but it's going to fuck up his reputation more than any previous flagging.


When you host a show that's built on airing out grievances and you constantly live the glory days because "omg jarbo did this that one time to _us_!! dont you get it you peasants??!!" People will tend to look at the double standard with a bit more scrutiny. Just because it makes sense in Ralph's one step thinking, those of us who can extrapolate from what's happening right in front of us aren't fooled by him using the same tactics he built himself up on disavowing.


----------



## Desktop User2 (May 28, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> the only way this could have happened in literally one fell swoop is if Ralph used three different e-mail addresses to file them


Rad Roberts strikes again.


----------



## Piranha Pleb (May 28, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> Unless I missed something, the only way this could have happened in literally one fell swoop is if Ralph used three different e-mail addresses to file them.  To my knowledge, if he used the same e-mail address for all three, it would count as only one strike, regardless of how many claims he made.  That being said she should have the option to appeal the decision, but since it's not going under a DMCA (because Mundane Ralph, the Fat Flaggot, fears actually having to defend himself in court) that's why there was no warning of a takedown if she didn't rectify it.


Really he has to do it from different emails? I'm surprised he's able to dedicate himself to more than one.


----------



## Jack Awful (May 30, 2021)

Archiving this clip of Ralph, @Flamenco, and Augie complaining about how bitchmade Tonka was for DMCAing clip channels because Ralph might DMCA this clip off YouTube.

1:40 and on is the juicy part where he brags about how he's never taken clips down, even non flattering ones, and doing so would be a "bitch move".




Your browser is not able to display this video.



It's amazing, they literally might as well be talking about modern Ralph. He really has no morals or anything.


----------



## Sam Losco (May 30, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> Archiving this clip of Ralph, @Flamenco, and Augie complaining about how bitchmade Tonka was for DMCAing clip channels because Ralph might DMCA this clip off YouTube.
> 
> 1:40 and on is the juicy part where he brags about how he's never taken clips down, even non flattering ones, and doing so would be a "bitch move".
> View attachment 2215915
> It's amazing, they literally might as well be talking about modern Ralph. He really has no morals or anything.


Ralph has no principles. He's completely emotionally driven like a woman. He says shit like in that video, but then someone makes a joke and he gets upset and lashes out. 
What do you expect? He was largely raised by just his mom who let him do whatever he wanted and probably never disciplined him. That's why he's a fat, alcoholic, drug addict that can't take banter. He was able to get by and fool everyone into thinking he was some tough alpha male for a quite a while because people like Tonka kept exposing themselves and taking the focus. Now all those people are gone and everyone can focus on how bitchmade Ralph actually is. 

The real reason why he keeps trying to go after @Fslur is to distract everyone from the truth. Problem is, she isn't really doing anything. She's not attacking him. She's pretty much not even commenting on it, so this distraction attempt is completely failing and just adding to his bitchmade image.

@Flamenco actually played it just right. The stream title was perfect in that everyone (including Ralph) thought he was going to come on and start dropping the bombs on Ralph. And what did Ralph do? He immediately lashed out on Twitter hours before the stream happened assuming what everyone else assumed too. Then Flamenco came on and pretty much did nothing. Just soft-balled it. It just made Ralph look worse for the attack he tried before. Well played @Flamenco, well played.   

No one is being fooled by your attempts to shift the focus to other people anymore, Ralph. No one is fooled by your attempts to play the victim that everyone is attacking. Everyone can see what a pathetic excuse for a man you actually are.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (May 30, 2021)

Imagine your mom dying and your estranged child being birthed only for you to become belligerent over @Fslur and @Flamenco of all fucking people.


----------



## FMW13 (May 30, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Imagine your mom dying and your estranged child being birthed only for you to become belligerent over @Fslur and @Flamenco of all fucking people.


And that is why Ralph is a failure. He obsesses over the dumbest of shit and forgets to focus on the responsibilities in front of him


----------



## GL09 (May 31, 2021)

Piranha Pleb said:


> Really he has to do it from different emails? I'm surprised he's able to dedicate himself to more than one.


I don't know, he did seem pretty dedicated to his Jcaesar187 account.


----------



## PhoBingas (May 31, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> Unless I missed something, the only way this could have happened in literally one fell swoop is if Ralph used three different e-mail addresses to file them.  To my knowledge, if he used the same e-mail address for all three, it would count as only one strike, regardless of how many claims he made.  That being said she should have the option to appeal the decision, but since it's not going under a DMCA (because Mundane Ralph, the Fat Flaggot, fears actually having to defend himself in court) that's why there was no warning of a takedown if she didn't rectify it.


When he flagged two of my IRL stream snipes I caught two strikes. Youtube might have changed something on the back end recently, luckily I have back up channels.


----------



## Chris Mclean (May 31, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> @Flamenco actually played it just right. The stream title was perfect in that everyone (including Ralph) thought he was going to come on and start dropping the bombs on Ralph. And what did Ralph do? He immediately lashed out on Twitter hours before the stream happened assuming what everyone else assumed too. Then Flamenco came on and pretty much did nothing. Just soft-balled it. It just made Ralph look worse for the attack he tried before. Well played @Flamenco, well played.


Gator tier take there buddy.

Fagmenco pissed in the face of his own audience. His chat was really angry with him and for what? Everyone who saw that stream wont be back for more. It was so boring with him being a milktoast twofaced bitch who turned on Ralph cause Augie and the other commentary fag did.
It didnt make Ralph look bad at all cause this was his excpeted reaction this is what he always does. Remeber Rand and the angelbaby?

The only good part was when he was dunked on by King of /pol/.  HE WAS EMASCULATED BY KING OF POL AN ACTUAL HOMOSEXUAL.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 31, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> He was able to get by and fool everyone into thinking he was some tough alpha male for a quite a while because people like Tonka kept exposing themselves and taking the focus. Now all those people are gone and everyone can focus on how bitchmade Ralph actually is.


i dont think anyone beyond a small minority thought he was tough or alpha, i think he just tricked people into thinking he could take a bit of a joke or allow stuff to be thrown at him that he has other people or celebrated being thrown at other people, just basic adult stuff.



Paddy O' Furniture said:


> "omg jarbo did this that one time to _us_!! dont you get it you peasants??!!"


jarbo never flagged ralph either. that was a lie pig made up to grift people angry they got flagged by him.


----------



## Spectre_06 (May 31, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> When he flagged two of my IRL stream snipes I caught two strikes. Youtube might have changed something on the back end recently, luckily I have back up channels.


Fair enough, and I also noticed that he used the same e-mail when he went after @Fslur 's channel.  I glossed over that.


----------



## Ralphamale (May 31, 2021)

Chris Mclean said:


> Gator tier take there buddy.
> 
> Fagmenco pissed in the face of his own audience. His chat was really angry with him and for what? Everyone who saw that stream wont be back for more. It was so boring with him being a milktoast twofaced bitch who turned on Ralph cause Augie and the other commentary fag did.
> It didnt make Ralph look bad at all cause this was his excpeted reaction this is what he always does. Remeber Rand and the angelbaby?
> ...


Ralph needs to _apologize_ but Flam will be the one to _apologize_ for being a fag to Gunt.


MeltyTW said:


> jarbo never flagged ralph either. that was a lie pig made up to grift people angry they got flagged by him.


Matt's flagging history didn't show the ralph report being flagged however they then tried to say he used the other channels under his control. What Matt did is nothing in comparison to gunty king.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 31, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> however they then tried to say he used the other channels under his control.


lol with absolutely no proof, interesting how quick he is to play victim and roll over on his gunt to get superchats


----------



## Keranu (May 31, 2021)

Chris Mclean said:


> Gator tier take there buddy.
> 
> Fagmenco pissed in the face of his own audience. His chat was really angry with him and for what? Everyone who saw that stream wont be back for more. It was so boring with him being a milktoast twofaced bitch who turned on Ralph cause Augie and the other commentary fag did.
> It didnt make Ralph look bad at all cause this was his excpeted reaction this is what he always does. Remeber Rand and the angelbaby?
> ...


I'm gonna side with the other schizo take that Flam is seriously scared of a "Ralph retort," be it a dox, embarrassing blackmail, or whatever. Or honestly he's just a gigantic pussy. Did you guys notice how quiet Flam was on Augie's stream today? He didn't even say a word when Ralph called in. And even after that, Flam would quitely to step in to defend Ralph for little things.

Flamenco you've blown two perfect opportunities to spit on Ralph's face for all the shit he's done to you. He has never respected you, he cannot stand autism, and he wouldn't care if you died in a ditch. The only way to redeem yourself is to prove Ralph is holding you hostage -- no one cares about your dox anyways.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 1, 2021)

Gets called an autistic sperg that contributes little to nothing and can't pick up social cues.
Still defends gunt daddy. 
What a masochistic fag.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jun 1, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> jarbo never flagged ralph either. that was a lie pig made up to grift people angry they got flagged by him.


The theory is Matt got his YouTube contact to take out the livestream for playing poley the polar bear. there was no flag history on Ralph because he can't flag a livestream.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 2, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> The theory is Matt got his YouTube contact to take out the livestream for playing poley the polar bear. there was no flag history on Ralph because he can't flag a livestream.


still just seems to me like an attempt to join the victim bandwagon


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 2, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Something interesting that has just come to my attention:
> 
> _My name is Ethan Ralph and I am the manager of Peaceful Sunset Productions LLC. A website that your company hosts (according to WHOIS information) is infringing on at least one copyright owned by my company.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terrifik (Jun 3, 2021)

@Null 
concern


			https://mobile.twitter.com/clips_tea/status/1400506220436463623/photo/3


----------



## High Tea (Jun 3, 2021)

Terrifik said:


> View attachment 2228851
> @Null
> concern
> 
> ...


Wish they would have tagged Odysee, but agree with the sentiment.  Yet another platform ruined because someone inexplicably has a hard-on for Ralph.  People's money should not be tied to favoritism to Ralph.  There are bigger and more legitimate creators on there.  Especially if he is moving content on the ap and not providing exclusivity.


----------



## Fslur (Jun 3, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Wish they would have tagged Odysee, but agree with the sentiment.  Yet another platform ruined because someone inexplicably has a hard-on for Ralph.  People's money should not be tied to favoritism to Ralph.  There are bigger and more legitimate creators on there.  Especially if he is moving content on the ap and not providing exclusivity.


I had tagged them in different tweets & the Ceo of lbry follows me. That’s my pinned tweet. 

Also I asked him about the rumors Ralph was spreading (which was thanks to Tom feeding these things to him )& this was Jeremy lbry’s Ceo response.


----------



## High Tea (Jun 3, 2021)

Fslur said:


> I had tagged them in different tweets & the Ceo of lbry follows me. That’s my pinned tweet.
> 
> Also I asked him about the rumors Ralph was spreading (which was thanks to Tom feeding these things to him )& this was Jeremy lbry’s Ceo response.
> View attachment 2229342View attachment 2229343


Bringing unity would be letting everyone do their thing instead of playing favorites.  Curious what he sees as a 'mutual enemy'.  If it's cancel culture, leftists, or big tech, Odysee is acting in the same manner.  With Odysee wanting no one to critique other creators, he's driving off one of the biggest categories of traffic - drama content.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 3, 2021)

Fslur said:


> I had tagged them in different tweets & the Ceo of lbry follows me. That’s my pinned tweet.
> 
> Also I asked him about the rumors Ralph was spreading (which was thanks to Tom feeding these things to him )& this was Jeremy lbry’s Ceo response.
> View attachment 2229342View attachment 2229343


So the CEO likely doesn't care about Tom being a faggot and I am just about ready to say Odysee is fully gunted.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Jun 3, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> So the CEO likely doesn't care about Tom being a faggot and I am just about ready to say Odysee is fully gunted.


I wouldn't _necessarily_ go that far just yet...that message was from the end of March, so all he's referring to when he mentions Odysee and Ethan settling things is Ethan sperging out about Odysee using Bitwave's CDN and probably being assured they were trying to shift off of that setup.  Tequila Sunrise, the exclusivity issue, and the perjurous DMCAs were still like a month and a half in the future when he said it.

I'm not exactly optimistic, but it's very possible that everything Ethan's done since then will have crossed a line for Jeremy, especially flagrantly taking advantage of his generosity and support by shifting everything off of Odysee and behind a paywall.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jun 4, 2021)

Damn... i actually thought TeaClips did something sort of noble and deleted her account in solidarity with PhoBingas and others whose accounts were deleted, but now it feels more like she did it because her rewards were disabled and she could no longer make shekels off her clips. Whale!


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 4, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Damn... i actually thought TeaClips did something sort of noble and deleted her account in solidarity with PhoBingas and others whose accounts were deleted, but now it feels more like she did it because her rewards were disabled and she could no longer make shekels off her clips. Whale!


The rewards are nothing. The rewards is just the free shit they give you for watching videos or getting followers. Highly doubt she was getting much from the rewards.


----------



## Fslur (Jun 4, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> The rewards are nothing. The rewards is just the free shit they give you for watching videos or getting followers. Highly doubt she was getting much from the rewards.


Yeah it was just the timing of it. 
>Signed up for Odysee in January 
Literally had no issues
>After disagreeing with Odysee about Pho’s account not being transformative (that I did link them so they shouldn’t have been mistaken it for the other two channels but who knows)

It should have been; “The Channel creator needs to contact us and appeal.” It shouldn’t have been an employee telling me if Pho’s channel was transformative or not. Clearly he has never seen the videos.

The same employee that said Pho’s channel is 99% copyrighted, takes away the rewards after my channel had it for months. During the only time I have reached out to them? It was clearly a falsely filed dmca anyways. It didn’t have any of the content linked.

I deleted everything because of how unprofessionally this was handled. I don’t have confidence that more channels won’t just be yeeted for false claims. 

Also Odysee is allowing themselves to appear as gunt guards. When the “shadow” Ceo sits in the gunts chat as Ralph shit talks the other creators, Tom pays the gunt. Then helps facilitate false dmca claims? It’s over imo.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jun 4, 2021)

Your free speech ends where the gunt begins


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 4, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Damn... i actually thought TeaClips did something sort of noble and deleted her account in solidarity with PhoBingas and others whose accounts were deleted, but now it feels more like she did it because her rewards were disabled and she could no longer make shekels off her clips. Whale!


>tea clips makes pertinent posts about ethan ralph and fucked shit he did
<ha whale epic, forget the more juicy tidbits ppp whale meme! 
i really really hate ppp and godwinson's retarded attempts to diversify their attention grabbing portfolio.



Fslur said:


> I had tagged them in different tweets & the Ceo of lbry follows me. That’s my pinned tweet.
> 
> Also I asked him about the rumors Ralph was spreading (which was thanks to Tom feeding these things to him )& this was Jeremy lbry’s Ceo response.
> View attachment 2229342View attachment 2229343


you mean unify with the gunt to help devalue it by dumping it off as soon as it hits any trouble? bringing together unity by helping to file false and illegal dmcas against anyone who refuses to submit to the gunt? what an absolute cuck.


----------



## instythot (Jun 4, 2021)

I don't know why someone who's already been doxed doesn't open a clipping channel called, oh I don't know, coffeeclips and just quietly clip. If Ethan files dmca notices, contest them and when lawsuits fail to materialize discuss this clear and repeated abuse of the dmca process from someone banned for life from the platform with youtube. Seems like a fairly low effort path to creating a clipping zone paradise free of guntleference on youtube


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 4, 2021)

instythot said:


> I don't know why someone who's already been doxed doesn't open a clipping channel called, oh I don't know, coffeeclips and just quietly clip. If Ethan files dmca notices, contest them and when lawsuits fail to materialize discuss this clear and repeated abuse of the dmca process from someone banned for life from the platform with youtube. Seems like a fairly low effort path to creating a clipping zone paradise free of guntleference on youtube


ethan could flag it for other reasons and iirc he got her channel taken down, also i dont think you need dmca to flag for copyright on youtube, on odysee if theyre willing to allow these dmcas with no protection then its clear theyre just going to delete them especially if theyre dmcaing other people


----------



## instythot (Jun 4, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> ethan could flag it for other reasons and iirc he got her channel taken down, also i dont think you need dmca to flag for copyright on youtube, on odysee if theyre willing to allow these dmcas with no protection then its clear theyre just going to delete them especially if theyre dmcaing other people


Sure, maybe it doesn't work out the optimal way, but it does make Ethan Ralph chimp out and has no real down sides for a clipper who's already lost channels


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 4, 2021)

instythot said:


> Sure, maybe it doesn't work out the optimal way, but it does make Ethan Ralph chimp out and has no real down sides for a clipper who's already lost channels


More like it works out about the same since copyright systems are utterly broken on mainstream sites or tos too strict  and the members of alt tech keep having gunted bootlickers drain their livelihoods for the gunted one


----------



## instythot (Jun 4, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> More like it works out about the same since copyright systems are utterly broken on mainstream sites or tos too strict  and the members of alt tech keep having gunted bootlickers drain their livelihoods for the gunted one


Very possibly, but "I don't have a channel anymore because of Ethan Ralph but he  chimped out over clips again and drama channels are talking about him being a thin skinned faggot again" seems ahead of "I don't have a channel anymore because of Ethan Ralph", and that's the worst case outcome



MeltyTW said:


> yeah, i only responded  since it seemed like you were going down a line that the dmca was somehow valid or not ethans fault like others are doing.


I started with saying I think he will never back up a claim with a lawsuit and "this claim is in good faith on pain of perjury" is one of the cornerstones of a valid dmca. In fact, the sargon case has probably made it incredibly difficult to legitimately dmca a clip channel that makes titles slightly more creative than "x minutes of show y on date z"


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 4, 2021)

instythot said:


> I started with saying I think he will never back up a claim with a lawsuit and "this claim is in good faith on pain of perjury" is one of the cornerstones of a valid dmca. In fact, the sargon case has probably made it incredibly difficult to legitimately dmca a clip channel that makes titles slightly more creative than "x minutes of show y on date z"


alot of people do that but then just say "oh well not a big deal on his part you should have reacted better". especially with underestimating how much of a flaggot ethan is or has been enabled to be by youtube and bootlickers


----------



## instythot (Jun 4, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> alot of people do that but then just say "oh well not a big deal on his part you should have reacted better". especially with underestimating how much of a flaggot ethan is or has been enabled to be by youtube and bootlickers


Oh that's pretty rich, when Ethan made his e-career on mocking flaggotry. 

To put it in ip2 terms, I would advocate that clippers and restreamers press Ethan. It's extremely low effort and the ones that have already lost channels end up exactly where they already are in the worst case. There is only upside in the form of tantrums and possibly getting to keep a channel in doing so


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 5, 2021)

instythot said:


> Oh that's pretty rich, when Ethan made his e-career on mocking flaggotry.
> 
> To put it in ip2 terms, I would advocate that clippers and restreamers press Ethan. It's extremely low effort and the ones that have already lost channels end up exactly where they already are in the worst case. There is only upside in the form of tantrums and possibly getting to keep a channel in doing so


ah just remembered she deleted her odysee stuff on her own and thats what youre referring to, yeah itd be better to fuck with both ralph and odysee and tom by sticking around to sling shit at them, most people dont care enough to do that though. this stunt cost them at least some users and a wider pr scandal anyway. i get hyper at times and eager to mess with ralph and co but at the end of the day it shouldnt be a chore for people to mess with them and if it is its best to take a break or stop. ive been looking for something to distract from or replace ralph recently too. 

ralph is also just done, hes got a dime and a penny for the hyped odysee uncensored bloodsports. its done, trovo is going to ban him, odysee probably fucked by the us gov and left by ralph when they cant offer him something or ask for some basic decency. his patreon is done, hes a meager income and no meaningful relationships. his mom is dead, his dad is dead, he hates his brother for being more mentally disabled but somehow more coherent and intelligent than him. hes addicted to meth xanax drank weed adderall etc etc. theres literally nothing for ralph going well, he has an infertile hag (iirc he didnt brag about fucking her to digi so she might be cuckolding him which hes into). its done, we dont even need people on battle stations  to mess with him rn.


----------



## instythot (Jun 5, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> ah just remembered she deleted her odysee stuff on her own and thats what youre referring to, yeah itd be better to fuck with both ralph and odysee and tom by sticking around to sling shit at them, most people dont care enough to do that though. this stunt cost them at least some users and a wider pr scandal anyway. i get hyper at times and eager to mess with ralph and co but at the end of the day it shouldnt be a chore for people to mess with them and if it is its best to take a break or stop. ive been looking for something to distract from or replace ralph recently too.
> 
> ralph is also just done, hes got a dime and a penny for the hyped odysee uncensored bloodsports. its done, trovo is going to ban him, odysee probably fucked by the us gov and left by ralph when they cant offer him something or ask for some basic decency. his patreon is done, hes a meager income and no meaningful relationships. his mom is dead, his dad is dead, he hates his brother for being more mentally disabled but somehow more coherent and intelligent than him. hes addicted to meth xanax drank weed adderall etc etc. theres literally nothing for ralph going well, he has an infertile hag (iirc he didnt brag about fucking her to digi so she might be cuckolding him which hes into). its done, we dont even need people on battle stations  to mess with him rn.


I'm referring to that, her YouTube getting susaned because of Ralph and the channel troubles Pho has because of Ralph.

I don't see it as them fucking with him, even Pho's commentary. They're not cutting into his audience in any way, they're serving people who dislike Ralph enough to not want to watch him and people who don't want to watch full killstreams hoping something interesting might happen. The channels existing don't hurt him and might actually help him through being on YouTube. Ralph is fucking with them.

I see what you mean about going to effort to fuck with him, for you and me it would be a ton. For Pho and Hamber? That's shit they were gonna do anyway, it's not effort to just press him and see what happens.

Eleven cents, huh? What was the bloodsports on? Yet another who's the real Jew argument?

Edit: just realized how desperate ER must be for that gay killstream network app to work if he's pulling in tiny numbers like that and thinks pulling down a clip channel and a restream for Kf users who weren't gonna go back to watching him is gonna help bring those numbers up


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 5, 2021)

instythot said:


> I'm referring to that, her YouTube getting susaned because of Ralph and the channel troubles Pho has because of Ralph.
> 
> I don't see it as them fucking with him, even Pho's commentary. They're not cutting into his audience in any way, they're serving people who dislike Ralph enough to not want to watch him and people who don't want to watch full killstreams hoping something interesting might happen. The channels existing don't hurt him and might actually help him through being on YouTube. Ralph is fucking with them.
> 
> ...


pho said hes not going to do it, i dont know how many people can even stand to watch the ks, ive wasted hours watching for years and i cant stand to even tune in most nights anymore. i think were just past the point of anything good happening for almost any killstream. not even his own audience clips shit, there was one or two person who wanted replays of killstreams when he didnt upload them, no one wants to watch him. no its that most people just cant watch him.

i physically cant watch ralph, i blank out trying to listen or watch anymore, theres almost no mental stimulation and you have to focus to catch anything that happens or you just miss it outright, i feel like im a  vegetable watching the ks to the point i jump out of these states because i dont feel trapped and feel like i can move again, idk if you watch ralph or snipes but its gotten fucking bad, people have always exaggerated even phantom org saying it was killing him but it actually is approaching something akin to torture. the only reason i havent begged pho to stop is because hes always high watching it


----------



## Pixis (Jun 5, 2021)

instythot said:


> Oh that's pretty rich, when Ethan made his e-career on mocking flaggotry.
> 
> To put it in ip2 terms, I would advocate that clippers and restreamers press Ethan. It's extremely low effort and the ones that have already lost channels end up exactly where they already are in the worst case. There is only upside in the form of tantrums and possibly getting to keep a channel in doing so


The one way Ethan will be fucked with is if one of his guests goes off on some holocaust rant and a journo catches wind of it. In that case, both Ethan and Odysee will be fucked with. All we can do is cross our fingers and pray.


----------



## instythot (Jun 6, 2021)

Pixis said:


> The one way Ethan will be fucked with is if one of his guests goes off on some holocaust rant and a journo catches wind of it. In that case, both Ethan and Odysee will be fucked with. All we can do is cross our fingers and pray.


Uh, you mean for like the 30th time? It's open season on whoever hosts him there bud


----------



## L. Duse (Jun 11, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> pho said hes not going to do it, i dont know how many people can even stand to watch the ks, ive wasted hours watching for years and i cant stand to even tune in most nights anymore. i think were just past the point of anything good happening for almost any killstream. not even his own audience clips shit, there was one or two person who wanted replays of killstreams when he didnt upload them, no one wants to watch him. no its that most people just cant watch him.


When he censors his guests, his hosts and even himself, never mind if it is selective, burns bridges with everyone who is interesting, behaves even worse than Mundanematt, who wants to call in or be a guest to contribute content or make the show at least watchable? It doesn't help that the things he likes to cover and were popular in the mid 2010s are no longer popular as of 2021.  

At worst, the Killstream will be confined to a small circle of listeners not so different from your next door neighbour's child starting a podcast no one listens to with a few other losers.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 11, 2021)

L. Duse said:


> At worst, the Killstream will be confined to a small circle of listeners


oh it can always get worse. the killstreams abysmal sink in quality from shit to something even worse showed me that.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jun 21, 2021)

Ralph just literally banned the guy who made this dono then proceeded with gator to bitch and complain about it. 







He didn't get rid of this one yet.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 23, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Ralph just literally banned the guy who made this dono then proceeded with gator to bitch and complain about it.
> 
> View attachment 2283794
> 
> ...


rip infinite slick, lol at him still self censoring like a good little beta cuck, whats even the point now? hes on odysee banned from chomo and mostly has slunk back into his money losing network iirc, hes become such a censorious false little flaggot hes taking out his own paypigs and even his own public "content". we may even get another jew hatin' pos moment


----------



## Ralphamale (Jun 23, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Ralph just literally banned the guy who made this dono then proceeded with gator to bitch and complain about it.
> 
> View attachment 2283794
> 
> ...


We moving to odysee to uncensor ourselves like the good ol youtube days. Gator ban InfiniteSlick for saying nigger.


----------



## Infinite Slick (Jun 25, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> We moving to odysee to uncensor ourselves like the good ol youtube days. Gator ban InfiniteSlick for saying nigger.


lol...


----------



## David Spadem (Jul 4, 2021)

I guess he finally found those videos that I didn’t link in threads lol.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 6, 2021)

OP updated, now with flag count! 31 flags and it will go up. 
  
Gunt cannot stop flagging.


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Jul 6, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> OP updated, now with flag count! 31 flags and it will go up.
> 
> Gunt cannot stop flagging.



You just updated the OP, and the Gunt has ready flagged someone again.


----------



## Keranu (Jul 6, 2021)

Do we have a tally for Matt's flags? I assume Ralph has long since eclipsed Matt 

"Cyberbullying." Looks like Ralph already broke his principle for only flagging paywalled content. _"It's that simple lol."_


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 6, 2021)

Killstream Kleanup Krew said:


> You just updated the OP, and the Gunt has ready flagged someone again.


That's 10 fucking flags, and about 5'1'' in length.
What a fucking pig, he does spend 12 hours a day on the show, busy being a fat flaggot.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Jul 6, 2021)

Ethan Ralph now flagged TeaClips video covering the flaggings from yesterday.


----------



## Keranu (Jul 6, 2021)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> Ethan Ralph now flagged TeaClips video covering the flaggings from yesterday.
> View attachment 2321262


Holy shit I was right, he really has been drinking and stalking the alogs all night like the paranoid pot smoking wigger that he is. He's definitely relapsed by now, Pillstream incoming.

Have fun with your morning afternoon show today Ralph. Hope it's worth the $20 to watch Court TV while hungover.


----------



## Fslur (Jul 6, 2021)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> Ethan Ralph now flagged TeaClips video covering the flaggings from yesterday.
> View attachment 2321262


No that was Sunrise Media’s video not even a clip, it had commentary.


----------



## David Spadem (Jul 6, 2021)

David Spadem said:


> _*Guys… I don’t feel so good.*_
> View attachment 2323372
> View attachment 2323374
> 
> _*So long folks!*_


He went and flagged three more videos. Two of which were verging on transformative.

Ethan Ralph vs Oathkeepers was completely Hard Subtitled (probably not transformative enough)

Copestream - The downfall of Ethan Ralph was the clip where Rex Jones describes teenage girls like Faith and Ralph’s there trying not to say anything and getting shit on all while the sad Cowboy Bebop song plays in the background with some text explaining what’s going on.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jul 8, 2021)

Who is Estelle Ralph? What High School did Ralph go to? I wonder if any of his classmates are aware that the Farmers here would love some more help with the Corn Harvest. Any information we can get from old teachers/classmates would be hilarious. I am sure there is information about him that would be fun to uncover. Just a thought. Definitely do not contact these people. Lmao.






						532 Lois Marie Cv, West Memphis AR  owners history, phone number, price, property info and neighbourghood | Homemetry
					

Valued as $67.3K on 2015 · Single Family Residential · 2 baths · 1,176 sqft · Resident history:  4 Records · 532 Lois Marie Cv, West Memphis AR




					homemetry.com
				








						532 Lois Marie Cv, West Memphis AR  owners history, phone number, price, property info and neighbourghood | Homemetry
					

Valued as $67.3K on 2015 · Single Family Residential · 2 baths · 1,176 sqft · Resident history:  4 Records · 532 Lois Marie Cv, West Memphis AR




					web.archive.org


----------



## Jack Awful (Jul 9, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> Who is Estelle Ralph? What High School did Ralph go to? I wonder if any of his classmates are aware that the Farmers here would love some more help with the Corn Harvest. Any information we can get from old teachers/classmates would be hilarious. I am sure there is information about him that would be fun to uncover. Just a thought. Definitely do not contact these people. Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bothering people irl is cringe and lame.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 10, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> Estelle Ralph


call this confirmation bias but im legitimately starting to buy in to the ftm dead name theory, think about ethan ralph didnt seem to have to sign over any paternal rights, and isnt demanding a test for child support payments that seemingly arent being demanded of him, ethan looks like any other ugly dyke and he has the same cherrypicked surface level take all the bad but piggy brain gratifying elements of masculinity like some wannabe negress mandyke. weve also never ever saw any proof of testicles despite seeing his penis twice which is typical of ftm post bottom surgery, 

forget trying and failing to read graphs or do basic math (hilarious that he might have actually thought he was rich via not being able to count to five on his two digit shit hooves) you gotta post med history proving youre a genuine male Estelle.


----------



## Keranu (Jul 11, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> Who is Estelle Ralph? What High School did Ralph go to? I wonder if any of his classmates are aware that the Farmers here would love some more help with the Corn Harvest. Any information we can get from old teachers/classmates would be hilarious. I am sure there is information about him that would be fun to uncover. Just a thought. Definitely do not contact these people. Lmao.


I've had the idea for awhile of recording interviews with the locals of West Memphis. Ronnie Ralph must have been kicked out of every honky tonk in town, there has to be some geezard in those bars that has stories about him.

Ronnie was probably an IRL version of his son. Instead of the internet making fun of him, it was the regulars at the bar.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jul 11, 2021)

Do it @Keranu


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jul 11, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> call this confirmation bias but im legitimately starting to buy in to the ftm dead name theory, think about ethan ralph didnt seem to have to sign over any paternal rights, and isnt demanding a test for child support payments that seemingly arent being demanded of him, ethan looks like any other ugly dyke and he has the same cherrypicked surface level take all the bad but piggy brain gratifying elements of masculinity like some wannabe negress mandyke. weve also never ever saw any proof of testicles despite seeing his penis twice which is typical of ftm post bottom surgery,
> 
> forget trying and failing to read graphs or do basic math (hilarious that he might have actually thought he was rich via not being able to count to five on his two digit shit hooves) you gotta post med history proving youre a genuine male Estelle.


Plus when you're so morbidly obese, your body pretty much loses any sense of gender dimorphism, thus making it an even easier transition. Ralph's body doesn't look much different from an obese woman. Even his gunt has female characteristics. I'm sure the connection was made at the time of the fight but Ralph's gunt looks a lot like cartman's ass in the episode where they draw nipples on it to pass it off as Stan's mom's boobs. And we know how much Mantsu loves 'non-binary' men.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 12, 2021)

Updated, again.
Just waiting for the inevitable, another 10 fucking flags.
Total count (KNOWN) is now at 51. The OP is now takes up like half a browser page.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jul 12, 2021)

Sunrise media got taken down.






						- YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				










Sunrise media mentioned his twitter account in one of his videos did any one catch it ? If so can someone DM me his name? I made backups of his last two videos .

Edit: Sunrise MEdia is back up.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 14, 2021)

Lol I got this.


----------



## Fslur (Jul 14, 2021)

Last week I tweeted out a mirrored video from the channel Artist Run dmc it’s now gone thanks to Ralph the flaggot and bitch.

This channel had mirrored a Sunrise media video, and also had clips from the Killstream; Warski, Kumite, Jim ect. 

Ralph’s excuse to strike me was that I desecrated his mother (I shared links to streams.) These channels didn’t even do that. Manlet rage has no ends..

Congrats gunty on becoming the most soy filled! This far surpasses Mundane Matt, and at least he can see his children in person, that he has legal custody of.
Flagged Screenshot Archived


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 16, 2021)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-k...eaceful-sunset-productions.81183/post-9423428

The Soph stream got swept, official intellectual property of the Kill Report, and Ethan Oliver Ralph, chronic consumer of pornography and Soph connoisseur.  Adding this here when I'm bothered to update the top post again.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 17, 2021)

My Gunt Across America channel on Odysee has been flagged for DMCA yet I don't see an actual DMCA complaint for it on the Lbry github so I think Tom may have done this one on his own: https://odysee.com/@GuntAcrossAmerica:c


----------



## Fslur (Jul 17, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> My Gunt Across America channel on Odysee has been flagged for DMCA yet I don't see an actual DMCA complaint for it on the Lbry github so I think Tom may have done this one on his own: https://odysee.com/@GuntAcrossAmerica:c


Now how are you supposed to respond when there’s no claim? Honestly if you ask me Tom hates Odysee and wants to see it die. Why else pull this?


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 17, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Now how are you supposed to respond when there’s no claim? Honestly if you ask me Tom hates Odysee and wants to see it die. Why else pull this?


Yeah their entire process, or lack of a process, is a huge fucking problem for them. Tom going out and flagging shit on his own just adds to that. Odysee is not a viable platform.


----------



## veri (Jul 17, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Yeah their entire process, or lack of a process, is a huge fucking problem for them. Tom going out and flagging shit on his own just adds to that. Odysee is not a viable platform.


where’s ralph going to move to once odysee is gone?


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jul 18, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> where’s ralph going to move to once odysee is gone?


Isn't his ban on Dlive expired by now?


----------



## Harlan Wick (Jul 18, 2021)

So how many channels has Gunt flagged into oblivion? The ones I know about are Tea Clips, Clip Minion, and Sunrise Media.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 18, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Isn't his ban on Dlive expired by now?


Yeah but they never unlocked his chat so he won't stream there.


----------



## Fslur (Jul 18, 2021)

Harlan Wick said:


> So how many channels has Gunt flagged into oblivion? The ones I know about are Tea Clips, Clip Minion, and Sunrise Media.


Ralph flagged down Sunrise Media, Tea clips, and Artist Run on YouTube.

On Odysee he has one bogus dmca that took 3 channels down including Pho’s completely transformative channel.

Then there’s one channel Gunt’s Across America on Odysee *that doesn’t even have a dmca* but was taken *down for dmca*.

I dmd Drew one of the employees that runs the verified Odysee account about Gunt’s Across America. He told me he will look into it.

A total of *8 channels *completely down atm?

I am appealing mine now and preparing to go to court as well.

*edit spelling


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 18, 2021)

Fslur said:


> I am appealing mine now and preparing to go to court as well.


For what?


----------



## Fslur (Jul 18, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> For what?


The false dmca, everyone had permission on the internet to clip him and even if I or you ect, didn’t it was transformative to report/post a clip of the drama from a 5+hour stream.

 Just tired of channels going down that are fully transformative and they can’t respond because they’ll be harassed by Ralph. He has been harassing me anyways because *I wouldn’t clip him. *That is the absurdity here  .


----------



## Meckhlorde (Jul 18, 2021)

Fslur said:


> The false dmca, everyone had permission on the internet to clip him and even if I or you ect, didn’t it was transformative to report/post a clip of the drama from a 5+hour stream.
> 
> Just tired of channels going down that are fully transformative and they can’t respond because they’ll be harassed by Ralph. He has been harassing me anyways because *I wouldn’t clip him. *That is the absurdity here  .



If you actually sue him, That'll be 3 lol-suits against ralph, lol. 4 If Josh ever decides to get in on the legal gangbang you guys seem to want to give him.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 18, 2021)

Fslur said:


> The false dmca, everyone had permission on the internet to clip him and even if I or you ect, didn’t it was transformative to report/post a clip of the drama from a 5+hour stream.
> 
> Just tired of channels going down that are fully transformative and they can’t respond because they’ll be harassed by Ralph. He has been harassing me anyways because *I wouldn’t clip him. *That is the absurdity here  .


So for your Youtube channel? Did you counter file it? Do you have an attorney? I mean, how are you planning on doing this without doxing yourself?


----------



## Fslur (Jul 18, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> So for your Youtube channel? Did you counter file it? Do you have an attorney? I mean, how are you planning on doing this without doxing yourself?


Just been referred to a good attorney who will file the appeal on my behalf. I am not worried about getting doxed (again). At this point am just annoyed he keeps abusing the dmca system.

* edit;
Yes, for my YouTube channel. I deleted my Odysee channels after they let the incorrectly filed & bogus dmcas block channels. The clips stayed on the site though.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 18, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Just been referred to a good attorney who will file the appeal on my behalf. I am not worried about getting doxed (again). At this point am just annoyed he keeps abusing the dmca system.
> 
> * edit;
> Yes, for my YouTube channel. I deleted my Odysee channels after they let the incorrectly filed & bogus dmcas block channels. The clips stayed on the site though.


Well this should be interesting. Are you going to post when it's been filed?


----------



## Haru Okumura (Jul 19, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> My Gunt Across America channel on Odysee has been flagged for DMCA yet I don't see an actual DMCA complaint for it on the Lbry github so I think Tom may have done this one on his own: https://odysee.com/@GuntAcrossAmerica:c


Tom unquestionably did it on his own.

LBRY's verbiage in describing their DMCA responses is distinct:




Since the message is displayed by the block explorer, it stands to reason that the block explorer is performing some type of check to determine when to show the message instead of the underlying content.  To figure this out, I was able to search this phrase in their block explorer Github repository, which let me find the file where the software checks to see if this text should be inserted:











						Search · In response to a complaint we received under the US Digital Millennium Copyright Act, we have blocked access to this content from our applications. For more information, please refer to DMCA takedown requests. · lbryio/block-explorer
					

The new LBRY block explorer. Contribute to lbryio/block-explorer development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




The message is displayed instead of the claim based on the status of a variable, "claimIsBlocked":



I then searched for this variable in the same repository, and was lead back to the MainController file that I'd previously used to determine that Tom has been the one in charge of labeling staff accounts, as is described in my last LBRY post.  Searching within this file reveals that "claimIsBlocked" is defined by parsing a file that is read in from the LBRY API:













						block-explorer/MainController.php at 0c84ba3fae0fba5f56ac87371e8b15d10c56d04d · lbryio/block-explorer
					

The new LBRY block explorer. Contribute to lbryio/block-explorer development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




As it turns out, LBRY maintains a hard block list (distinct from the search blacklist) for all content that it deems unlawful or infringing.  That list is not directly published anywhere but can be found via their API.  It contains about 3500 entries, and anything on the list is hard-blocked from all LBRY applications, including the block explorer itself, meaning that the only way to interact with such a claim is using the Chainquery SQL API.



			https://api.lbry.com/file/list_blocked
		


I was able to use the SQL API to determine that the transaction hash associated with @GuntAcrossAmerica is "cb0acfc45b182080c6737fb0c5d6eb82e6e97c80a27b5dca17491380e2f7006b" (note that this is a transaction hash, not a claim ID):



Lo and behold, when I searched the global block list...



There it is.  *Tom added the channel to the global block list, blocking it and all of its content from LBRY Inc's services in the absence of any DMCA claim.

Be careful interacting with the claims in this list*.  It's likely that this is how they filter the truly heinous NSFL garbage that some people upload.  I'd strongly recommend not using the API to do things like retrieving thumbnails associated with random claims on there or you might accidentally find seriously horrible content, and instead just check to see if known IDs you're interested in are on the list as evidence of illegitimate blocking.


----------



## Fslur (Jul 20, 2021)

Drew Hancock who doesn’t handle copyrights/dmca said he checked and asked a couple of people Gunts Across America was dmca’d. There isn’t one listed, so it’s the red flag dcma?
Drew said you should have gotten a notification @Sam Losco I told him that wasn’t the case.
It’s really bs as Ralph has given explicit permission for people to not only clip but to upload “whole copies.” 

A clip of Zidan & Ralph talking about people hurting themselves by not letting others clip.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 20, 2021)

I've never gotten a notification of anything from them and yeah Tom will just claim red flag if asked. But they don't have an automated system like YouTube flagging music, so red flag means Tom unilaterally deciding shit.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jul 22, 2021)

Even your Dad knew you were a nigger flaggot, Ralph. You'll always be a shit eating trailer trash nigger flaggot. Imagine flagging for cyber bullying! Lmao, jesus you're weak.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TERF respecter (Jul 30, 2021)

I noticed a mirror of Kill All Pedos 'The Ballad of Ethan Ralph' has been removed for 'harassment and bullying'. 
It was this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxZz_8DfyNc
Must've happened within the past 24 hours because the video was up yesterday. Probably won't be long until gunt tries to get the original KAP and MC Jarbo videos taken down.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jul 30, 2021)

TERF respecter said:


> I noticed a mirror of Kill All Pedos 'The Ballad of Ethan Ralph' has been removed for 'harassment and bullying'.
> It was this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxZz_8DfyNc
> Must've happened within the past 24 hours because the video was up yesterday. Probably won't be long until gunt tries to get the original KAP and MC Jarbo videos taken down.


Yeah I just watched this maybe a couple of days ago and it was still up. I bet he's going to go on a flagging spree now he can't talk shit whenever he wants.


----------



## Null (Aug 2, 2021)

Ethan DMCA'd my screen recording of the Chris arrest video where he's screaming my name the entire time.





						2021-08-02 - Ethan Ralph: DMCA to Odysee
					

https://github.com/lbryio/dmca/blob/master/2021/2021-08-02-Ethan-Ralph.md https://archive.md/2GHu0     My name is Ethan Ralph and I am the MANAGER OF PEACEFUL SUNSET PRODUCTIONS LLC. A website that your company hosts (according to WHOIS information) is infringing on at least one copyright owned...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 2, 2021)

I wonder if Ethan Ralph was screaming Null's name later that night when he made monogamous love to his fiance.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 2, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> I wonder if Ethan Ralph was screaming Null's name later that night when he made monogamous love to his fiance.


Given Pantsu's reaction to hearing the legendary Josh actually called in to the stream, probably the other way round.


----------



## veri (Aug 2, 2021)

tweet | archive






just the offer that the fat flaggot ralph needed. can't wait to see the power trip he'll be on for the next month before crashing again.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Aug 2, 2021)

Null said:


> Ethan DMCA'd my screen recording of the Chris arrest video where he's screaming my name the entire time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tweet / https://archive.md/TJga2

If Ethan doesn't file a strike on Stonetoss now, it's strong evidence that this notice was submitted in bad faith, contrary to the assertion within.

Of course, given that the person responding to it is unquestionably Tom Zarebczan, the game was rigged from the start.


----------



## Professor Iris (Aug 2, 2021)

> Says Josh is 'all about the money' when it came to Chris
> Gets butthurt at people sharing his content without his permission
> Puts a rapist's likeness on merchandise to cash-in without the former's permission 



			https://shop.theralphretort.com/chris-chan-whats-up?s=hanes-5250&c=Black&p=FRONT
		


Well played, Ralph.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 2, 2021)

No point in buying a T-shirt of Chris-Chan being arrested. You can never wear it. You'll have to explain who Chris-Chan is to people, and once you do that you'll be completely shunned by everyone you know.


----------



## veri (Aug 2, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> No point in buying a T-shirt of Chris-Chan being arrested. You can never wear it. You'll have to explain who Chris-Chan is to people, and once you do that you'll be completely shunned by everyone you know.



i was thinking the same thing. plus anyone wanting to reference chris at all would wear a shirt without the stupid text. anyone with this shirt will have to, on top of explaining chris chan as a whole, explain who ralph is and how he recorded the arrest.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 2, 2021)

El Rodrigo said:


> > Says Josh is 'all about the money' when it came to Chris
> > Gets butthurt at people sharing his content without his permission
> > Puts a rapist's likeness on merchandise to cash-in without the former's permission
> 
> ...


Don't forget he also tried to offer Chris a pizza and hotel room for an interview.

Fuck him up, Josh.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 2, 2021)

Updated again, added new category "Channels GUNTED", total count is now at >61. 
If Matt Jarbo's flagging was a story, then the gunt's flagging is an encyclopaedia of everything in existence.



Jack Awful said:


> Don't forget he also tried to offer Chris a pizza and hotel room for an interview.
> 
> Fuck him up, Josh.


From "you facilitated the incestuous rape of Chris' mother because you donated to him while being oblivious to his behaviours" to "IMMA OFFAH CHRIS TEENAHH PIZZZAH FOR CLOUT IMA INTAHNET LEGEND TELLEM GAYDUR". 

In a matter of mere hours? I can't think of another person in this circle proclaiming to be an internet fucking legend besides Donga. Who calls themselves that? Even actual "internet legends" won't say cringe shit like this.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 2, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Updated again, added new category "Channels GUNTED", total count is now at >61.
> If Matt Jarbo's flagging was a story, then the gunt's flagging is an encyclopaedia of everything in existence.
> 
> 
> ...


The only consistency in Ralph is his hypocrisy.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 2, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> The only consistency in Ralph is his hypocrisy.


An the 9 complimentary meals everyday.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Aug 3, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> The only consistency in Ralph is his hypocrisy.


And the shit that comes out of his _other _hole.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 3, 2021)

Why the hell would ANYONE want to buy a t-shirt of a mother fucker?


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 3, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> Why the hell would ANYONE want to buy a t-shirt of a mother fucker?


Fetal Alcohol Syndrome Solidarity.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Aug 3, 2021)

El Rodrigo said:


> > Says Josh is 'all about the money' when it came to Chris
> > Gets butthurt at people sharing his content without his permission
> > Puts a rapist's likeness on merchandise to cash-in without the former's permission
> 
> ...


Misappropriation of identity.

I don't expect that fat fuckoff to understand any laws he can't profit from, however.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Aug 4, 2021)

Ralph allegedly flagged based faggot trans person Blaire White live on the Killstream tonight for using a ~30 second clip of Chris getting arrested. The video is still up at the time of this post.


----------



## veri (Aug 4, 2021)

Dick Pooman said:


> Ralph allegedly flagged based faggot trans person Blaire White live on the Killstream tonight for using a ~30 second clip of Chris getting arrested. The video is still up at the time of this post.



during the stream too. no shame. next he’ll accept multiple fight invitations then no-show all of them.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 4, 2021)

Dick Pooman said:


> Ralph allegedly flagged based faggot trans person Blaire White live on the Killstream tonight for using a ~30 second clip of Chris getting arrested. The video is still up at the time of this post.


Blaire took out his watermark and cut the audio of Ralph screaming about Josh. This is exactly the amount of respect Ethan deserves because no one wants to be associated with the dumpsterfire of his life.


----------



## Alex Mercer (Aug 4, 2021)

Josh be livin rent free inside that fat retards head


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 4, 2021)

He didn't DMCA it if it's still up so he just a fat liar too.
(Ade won) 
Ralph is afraid of Blaire White.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm glad Ralph is DMCA'ing Blair Huwhite and Josh "Broke Dick Farms" Null, Glad Ralph is taking advice from Gaydur.

Gaydur is like a lawyer and a bastion on copyright law.

I'm glad Ralph has enough money to fight these degenerates in court. 

I hope Ralph keeps bragging about taking these fuckers to court and owning these ayelawgs.










						Akilah Loses, Obviously
					

Thoughts and prayers for Akilah at this difficult time. Note: please do not contact Akilah, obviously. Follow me on Bitchute: https://www.bitchute.com/profil...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Neo-Liberal Bugman (Aug 4, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> I'm glad Ralph is DMCA'ing Blair Huwhite and Josh "Broke Dick Farms" Null, Glad Ralph is taking advice from Gaydur.
> 
> Gaydur is like a lawyer and a bastion on copyright law.
> 
> ...


The Gunt Homeless saga begins after taking someone to court


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 4, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> I'm glad Ralph is DMCA'ing Blair Huwhite and Josh "Broke Dick Farms" Null, Glad Ralph is taking advice from Gaydur.
> 
> Gaydur is like a lawyer and a bastion on copyright law.
> 
> ...


pre cucked by sargon lmfao,


----------



## Spectre_06 (Aug 6, 2021)

Ralph apparently had his claim against Blaire White denied by YouTube.




Tweet / Archive (https://archive.md/vRaEY in case it doesn't work)


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 6, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> Ralph apparently had his claim against Blaire White denied by YouTube.
> 
> Tweet / Archive (https://archive.md/vRaEY in case it doesn't work)


I'm calling that a lie and if it's not, maybe they blacklisted claims from Ralph and labeled him a DMCA abuser since he doesn't follow through. Post the proof Ralph.


----------



## JewBacca (Aug 6, 2021)

I can't see Youtube denying it outright. If they did they would be accepting the liability of the DMCA claim.  I think Ralph is lying, and he didn't flag, for once.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 6, 2021)

Ethan Ralph should post his full flagging history as proof he's getting bullied by YouTube.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 7, 2021)

I don't think he's lying, this is probably similar to "The Amazing Atheist" username being instant-banned if one attempts to register it half a decade ago when Atheism+ was a thing. The fat sodomite wanted to change his name to TJ Kirk and made a channel to hold the name, which was yeeted.

Perhaps Blair White's channel is DMCA proof to some extent and has been targeted before, maybe it's some sort of network thing. Why would the dumb pig lie about this anyway? What if Blair White comes out and disproves him outright with a screenshot or something, that's such a retarded thing to lie about, it's even beyond the gunted swine's intelligence.

Or maybe he's just that fucking stupid. Anyway, this counts as a flag because he admitted to it, he also said he's flagged multiple people for that clip, how many? Is a "+5" or "+10" reasonable? 

If this fucking pig thinks flagging channels for sharing the clip, cutting out his horrible MSPaint logo and insufferable dolphin squeal is justified; then Mundane Jarbo Matt is justified in flagging the Chilean Seabass taco since his fat mug was on full display with voices and origin cut out. The Chilean burrito was basically using Matt's abominable face as a fucking mascot without "PAYIN DAH ROYALTEHZ TELLEM GAYDUR THE SUN PAYEDD MEH FOR DAH CLIP".


----------



## Basedconfirmed (Aug 7, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> Ralph apparently had his claim against Blaire White denied by YouTube.
> View attachment 2420486
> Tweet / Archive (https://archive.md/vRaEY in case it doesn't work)


He's within his rights to DMCA if it's his footage and content though?


----------



## Spectre_06 (Aug 7, 2021)

Basedconfirmed said:


> He's within his rights to DMCA if it's his footage and content though?


Only if he takes into account Fair Use, which he never does.  It's no different than when he takes entire Tucker Carlson segments for his show, or literally any one else's work to put up on his show.  He'll claim Fair Use if he gets struck.



AltisticRight said:


> I don't think he's lying, this is probably similar to "The Amazing Atheist" username being instant-banned if one attempts to register it half a decade ago when Atheism+ was a thing. The fat sodomite wanted to change his name to TJ Kirk and made a channel to hold the name, which was yeeted.
> 
> Perhaps Blair White's channel is DMCA proof to some extent and has been targeted before, maybe it's some sort of network thing. Why would the dumb pig lie about this anyway? What if Blair White comes out and disproves him outright with a screenshot or something, that's such a retarded thing to lie about, it's even beyond the gunted swine's intelligence.
> 
> ...


It's very rare that YouTube gets involved and outright denies a claim without following proper DMCA procedures, and it's usually because a flagger is known to operate in bad faith.  Case in point: some five-ish years ago one of my videos going over the Trion Games/Rift bullshit at the time--specifically, their top raiding guild in the game publicly leaving and shitting on the devs as they did so--was copyright struck by Trion.  Instead of allowing the strike to go through myself and several others--to include Jim Sterling and Totalbiscuit--were contacted by YouTube legal to find out what was going on, because in the span of an hour Trion had flagged some one-hundred videos.  YouTube intervened in that instance but, as I said, it's rare they do as it could make them liable for any actual copyright infringement.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 9, 2021)

Basedconfirmed said:


> He's within his rights to DMCA if it's his footage and content though?


Fair use.



Spectre_06 said:


> because in the span of an hour Trion had flagged some one-hundred videos.


NOW WAITE A MINNNUT GUNT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
So how many videos did he flag to trigger such a mechanism? I'm guessing he flagged at least two dozen videos to raise suspicion. Maybe he can't flag with Nora's Shrine email anymore.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Aug 14, 2021)

i think gunt is actually sexually atracted to DMCAs as in the same way Isabela Loreta Janke is  attracted to smell.


----------



## DawnDusk (Aug 16, 2021)

Ralph has copyright-claimed my entirely transformative, 2-hour video of @CammieDoxGirl beating him and Dick Masterson in debate, using the following e-mail address:
noramalikyt2019@gmail.com



Given that the video contains a large .gif of a monkey from Ape Escape 2 wiping its butt and a large .gif of a dancing gunt at the bottom, I have filed a counter copyright claim and will let you know the results.


Never forget that Ralph is a fat coward who offered to fight me under a stipulation he thought I couldn't meet, then immediately blocked me when I met it.


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 16, 2021)

Ralph will bitch out and not follow through is what the result will be. He's a DMCA abuser.


----------



## Keranu (Aug 16, 2021)

DawnDusk said:


> Ralph has copyright-claimed my entirely transformative, 2-hour video of @CammieDoxGirl beating him and Dick Masterson in debate, using the following e-mail address:
> noramalikyt2019@gmail.com
> 
> View attachment 2450634
> ...


RALPH FIGHT HIM YOU PUSSY. You know you can't memoryhole everything that makes you look like a fat black bitch. The Farms is your tombstone.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 17, 2021)

DawnDusk said:


> Ralph has copyright-claimed my entirely transformative, 2-hour video of @CammieDoxGirl beating him and Dick Masterson in debate, using the following e-mail address:
> noramalikyt2019@gmail.com
> 
> View attachment 2450634
> ...


File a counter !! He won’t do shit about it because he’s broke as shit.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Aug 19, 2021)

DawnDusk said:


> Never forget that Ralph is a fat coward who offered to fight me under a stipulation he thought I couldn't meet, then immediately blocked me when I met it.


I missed this, I saw you mention somewhere else that he had blocked you but where did this happen/what was the condition?


----------



## Dyn (Aug 27, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I missed this, I saw you mention somewhere else that he had blocked you but where did this happen/what was the condition?


He challenged DawnDusk to an MMA fight but only if DawnDusk got 1,000 followers first because apparently he's not worth the time otherwise. After DawnDusk got the followers he blocked him like a pussy.


----------



## King Bradley (Sep 2, 2021)

DawnDusk said:


> Ralph has copyright-claimed my entirely transformative, 2-hour video of @CammieDoxGirl beating him and Dick Masterson in debate, using the following e-mail address:
> noramalikyt2019@gmail.com
> 
> View attachment 2450634
> ...


He's so fat that he can bearly get out of bed without having a heart attack. How could he even think about starting a fight? He'll start to cry the moment he gets hit.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 17, 2021)

Ralph's gunt is now considered a legitimate weapon of mass destruction!


----------



## Fslur (Sep 24, 2021)

Tldr I appealed and my channel is back.

First of all @Null was  right.

Originally I wasn’t going to appeal the copyrights because; I had Odysee and I thought Ralph was looking for drama content and wanted a court battle. So I was  wrong about both things. Odysee doing “red flag dmcas” along with passing off a bs dmca that claimed three entire channels one of which I knew was transformative.

Also Ralph claims he will sue people but doesn’t even hire a lawyer to represent himself in his restraining order case  ..

I looked into it out of pocket he would have had to pay $100 for servicing & $400 to file in Federal Court. That is if he didn’t get a lawyer and to retain one would cost anywhere from $5-10k to get one on contingency he would have to convince a lawyer that I knew uploading the content was wrong. However he gave me and the entire planet permission to clip & do anything to his streams.



Spoiler



I deleted Clip Minion & Tea Clips because of Odysee’s gunted status. Apparently all the clips remained. Idk why on Odysee if you delete your channel all the videos still remain. All the non gunted ones I added to “IBS Archives.”



Last year Ralph was pissed I didn’t clip him.








						Ethan Ralph on Twitter: "Yea, it's no accident what she's been pushin…
					

archived 19 Jul 2021 15:55:45 UTC




					archive.md
				




Ralph admits to always letting people clip _anything. _








						Ethan Ralph on Twitter: "There was a big culture of clip channels in …
					

archived 19 Jul 2021 14:39:33 UTC




					archive.md
				




Ralph would even share clips I made happily to Twitter:








						Ethan Ralph on Twitter: "This was actually a special program I did se…
					

archived 19 Jul 2021 15:00:57 UTC




					archive.md
				




After the  joke Ralph got really upset that I had a clip of Josh’s up but not his. The clip he wanted but wouldn’t request was him reading his own tweets talking about Josh’s penis again. This is when the bridge was entirely burned.

I think he wanted me to fight to have the clips up but I don’t want to help him anymore. The clips I did were reporting the drama from different IBS streams. Mostly banned streamers who aren’t allowed on youtube. This helped them by being advertised to an audience they weren’t allowed to reach.  I always credited & linked back if the original stream was available.

Example description;


My lawyer sent out the appeal of 20 clips; on August 17th and I waited the 10 business days. I emailed youtube they told me that I needed to appeal. I forwarded them the copy of the appeal. Youtube on Twitter told me it didn’t process until September 9th ffs.  Then I got this from my lawyer who forwarded Ralph’s response;



(Note Ralph didn’t reply from the Nora email)

Channel went back up late Thursday night, the videos all went back up. Luckily I had a manger on my account because my emails still didn’t login the manager could. (I had to email youtube and it works fine now.) All things gunt related was taken down by me. I don’t want to help him advertise anymore.

There’s archives available on; Alt Censored, Bitchute, Odysee, Youtube and locally downloaded. (Channels not owned by myself but other archivers.)


----------



## Null (Sep 24, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Then I got this from my lawyer who forwarded Ralph’s response;


I deleted the message because it contains information you don't want Ralph to have. If he does what I think he's going to do he's going to cost himself thousands for no reason. "Never interrupt your enemy when he is making a mistake."

Congrats on getting your channel back.


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Sep 25, 2021)

When I first caught wind of this (through Kill All Pedos video, Ballad of Ethan Ralph) I knew that this would mark the beginning of the end of my respect for Ralph and binge listening to the Killstream.

A damn shame that he does the same thing Matt Jarbo does.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 25, 2021)

Ethan Oliver Ralph, dominated yet again.
How many Ls can he take? On October the first, he'll be appearing in traffic court for his reckless gunted driving, he'll be required to re-acquire his licence! He's _quite literally back to the L plate_! So many Ls for Jcaesar187.



Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet said:


> A damn shame that he does the same thing _ten-fold that_ Matt Jarbo _used to do_.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Tom Myers (Oct 5, 2021)

He called for a mass-flagging on PPP/Godwinson's patreon during today's Maker's Sunrise.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 8, 2021)

A Patreon that didn't even exist.




What a pathetic little piggy.


----------



## Internet Archives (Oct 9, 2021)

He flagged my Ballad of Ethan Ralph mirror also lmao


----------



## Fslur (Oct 9, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> He called for a mass-flagging on PPP/Godwinson's patreon during today's Maker's Sunrise.


Does an archive of this stream exist?


----------



## veri (Oct 9, 2021)

Internet Archives said:


> He flagged my Ballad of Ethan Ralph mirror also lmao
> View attachment 2610384


is he that sensitive that even a fake jim video psychologically breaks him?


----------



## Tom Myers (Oct 9, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Does an archive of this stream exist?


It's one of the moments lost to time, like tears in rain.


----------



## VII (Oct 13, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> is he that sensitive that even a fake jim video psychologically breaks him?


i mean he's willing to tell wolfgang to kill themselves because his gerds clearing was irritating him.


----------



## Dogechu_Prime (Oct 19, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> is he that sensitive that even a fake jim video psychologically breaks him?


Jim lives in this nigger's head rent-free every day. No matter how much fat accumulates to the hippocampus, those thoughts of being destroyed anally by fake Jim will carry along with the Gunt to the grave


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 24, 2021)

Clip of the "boulder stream" flagged!
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-k...aceful-sunset-productions.81183/post-10280946 
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-k...aceful-sunset-productions.81183/post-10286765 

Does the clipper even understand the lore behind that thumbnail? Great choice ayelawg.


----------



## Sam Losco (Oct 26, 2021)

I decided to check my lolcow email which I used for Mega too. On 9/28 I got this email:




The one flagged is part 1 of the Trovo 24hr stream. I think Ralph owns that email account to go with the YT channel. I doubt Kaz is flagging shit for him.


----------



## bffSantaClaus (Dec 18, 2021)

Sorry if I missed it, but does anyone have links to good resources that can teach you your rights under fair use, and perhaps also how to deal with that in relation to youtube? thanks


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 21, 2021)

Ralph is trying to get Tariq Nasheed's Buck Breaking NFTs pulled from Opensea.


Tweet | Archive


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 8, 2022)

Man that sold a "KKK" shirt flags someone else's merch. Sad, many such cases!


----------



## CECA Loather (Feb 17, 2022)

Apparently, Ralph had an alawg fired from his job. MrDeadMan blames Ralph for him being fired from CPS, a job he held for 7 years. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Long Time Caller (Feb 17, 2022)

He's not sure what to do, but he has the same view counts as Ralph and somehow he's still alive:


----------



## ElAbominacion (Feb 17, 2022)

CECA Loather said:


> Apparently, Ralph had an alawg fired from his job. MrDeadMan blames Ralph for him being fired from CPS, a job he held for 7 years.
> 
> View attachment 2991149


Ralph's advantage as a low life is that he can do that with very little consequences. It's a good thing his consequence is getting popped out in a month or so, allegedly.


----------



## CringeMomma (Mar 29, 2022)

hehehe fuck you, Ralph.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Mar 29, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> hehehe fuck you, Ralph.
> View attachment 3123393


Ralph is scared of criticism.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Mar 29, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> hehehe fuck you, Ralph.
> View attachment 3123393


The Fat Flaggot strikes again.


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 29, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> hehehe fuck you, Ralph.
> View attachment 3123393


Which email did he use?


----------



## CringeMomma (Mar 29, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> Which email did he use?


*Video title: *The Face of Insecurity
*Video url: *RIP 
*Contact info: *noramalikyt2019@gmail.com
*Takedown issued by: *Ethan Ralph


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 29, 2022)

lol he's still using the Nora email.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 29, 2022)

5 videos GUNTED. 

Ralph is like those gross zombie pigmen in the Nether, poke it and it goes into rage pig mode. The difference is the latter can actually do good damage if you're a scrub at the game.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 30, 2022)

At least Ralph let’s you know exactly what gets under his thin skin the most.


----------



## Keranu (Mar 31, 2022)

So I heard Ralph just flagged @CringeMomma 's stream snipe of Ralph's cringe Dallas road trip stream.

@AltisticRight time to up the tallies.


----------



## CringeMomma (Mar 31, 2022)

Keranu said:


> So I heard Ralph just flagged @CringeMomma 's stream snipe of Ralph's cringe Dallas road trip stream.
> 
> @AltisticRight time to up the tallies.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 31, 2022)

Troons flag less videos than you Ralph, you're a tranny. Adrienne Ralph is not brave and not stunning, and I will not have sex with it.

Updated, total of *70* flags!
With hooves so chubby and girth so wide, Adrienne Olivine Ralph sure is a  thin-skinned rage pig.


----------



## The Wokest (Apr 3, 2022)

did he flag the "killstream uncut video"?
It was one of my favorites


----------



## Ripe (Apr 7, 2022)

My twitter just got temp disabled from "targeted harrassment" reports. All the tweets I had to delete were pictures of the gunt

(not sure if its ok to post here since it seems like this is a youtube thread)


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Apr 14, 2022)

https://archive.ph/wip/REafH
		



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppiqV0S2S-U
		

LOL Fuck off ralph


----------



## free_protons4u (Apr 14, 2022)

Was just going to come here to post that Rotollo 2.

RALPH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## ThatDarnIrishMan (Apr 14, 2022)

Yeah, Flamenco is posting that apparently Ralph has just taken down his stream there. Don't think any receipts yet.

Edit: cancel just posted some


----------



## Mr. Pestilence (Apr 14, 2022)

https://twitter.com/quarantinedcoof/status/1514790293987504131
		



			https://nitter.net/QuarantinedCoof/status/1514790293987504131#m
		





			https://twitter.com/quarantinedcoof/status/1514791120236032007
		



			https://nitter.net/QuarantinedCoof/status/1514791120236032007#m


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Apr 14, 2022)

Mr. Pestilence said:


> https://twitter.com/quarantinedcoof/status/1514790293987504131
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flaggot confirmed. Again.


----------



## Decoy St. Chum (Apr 14, 2022)

I hope his fat shit gets bankrupted by the illegitimate son of James Augustine and Joshua Conner Moon, Boy Flamenco.


Mr. Pestilence said:


> View attachment 3180546


----------



## ThatDarnIrishMan (Apr 15, 2022)

And now Flam's twitch stream. Doubt that was a surprise at this point.


----------



## Cabbagerolls (Apr 15, 2022)

Ethanol-Liver "Mundane" Ralph got that boulder rolled over him so hard he turned into a flag.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Apr 15, 2022)

Cabbagerolls said:


> Ethanol-Liver "Mundane" Ralph got that boulder rolled over him so hard he turned into a flag.


As much shit can be said about Matt Jarbo, at least he is raising his kid, and that kid will know who their father is. Unlike this fat, flagging deadbeat.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 15, 2022)

Ethan Ralph is a fat flagging faggot and I will not have sex with him.


----------



## Fannyscum (Apr 15, 2022)

Expendable Zaku said:


> As much shit can be said about Matt Jarbo, at least he is raising his kid, and that kid will know who their father is. Unlike this fat, flagging deadbeat.


Ralph DMCAing Flamenco is almost exactly the same as what happened with Matt in the lead up to the boulder-stream. For anyone that doesn't remember, a video Matt made called Poley the Polar Bear was dug up, where Matt had a puppet say the n-word. Ralph started playing this video on the Killstream and received a DMCA claim, which led to Matt being pilloried for years

It's like pottery.


----------



## JewBacca (Apr 15, 2022)

I could be wrong but I dont think Jarbo ever used the DMCA system, he used the inappropriate and bullying flags. Otherwise it would have been far easier to trace back to him as the copyright holder.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Apr 15, 2022)

JewBacca said:


> I could be wrong but I dont think Jarbo ever used the DMCA system, he used the inappropriate and bullying flags. Otherwise it would have been far easier to trace back to him as the copyright holder.


I don't think Jarbo has ever abused the DMCA system, but yes he did used the YT flag button.


----------



## Farglemark (Apr 15, 2022)

Let's just hope that Mundane Fat tries to push the counter claim further and gets fucked harder


----------



## High Tea (Apr 15, 2022)

Ralph live flagged before. He got Josh, Godwinson and PPP kicked off multiple channels on Dlive late 2020 July for reviewing his content.  He admitted it in a Storyfire video with Faith "Ten out of Ten would flag again". It's a pattern. There was proof in 2020 Ralph dmca livestreams.


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 15, 2022)

Update the header


----------



## GaryGrey (Apr 20, 2022)

All thee Youtube channels Chillstream More, Chillstream Uncut, and Peaceful Sunset Production were stuck overnight.  Ralph claims Kaz ran the channels.  Depsite being an open DMCA abuser Ralph was very upset over this injustice.  In response the rage pig in chief has called for a full blown flag war on any one who hosts means words about the rage pig.  Calling out PPP's channel DakkaDakka. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.



These clips are back to back it is just hard to know when Ralph's rants end since he constantly trails off only to circle back and repeat what he already said.
Edit: Guess Peaceful Sunset is still up.  Not sure what 3rd restream channel got struck.


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 20, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> All thee Youtube channels Chillstream More, Chillstream Uncut, and Peaceful Sunset Production were stuck overnight.  Ralph claims Kaz ran the channels.  Depsite being an open DMCA abuser Ralph was very upset over this injustice.  In response the rage pig in chief has called for a full blown flag war on any one who hosts means words about the rage pig.  Calling out PPP's channel DakkaDakka.
> View attachment 3199280
> View attachment 3199284
> These clips are back to back it is just hard to know when Ralph's rants end since he constantly trails off only to circle back and repeat what he already said.


Ralph is just enabling the flaggot trolls and sewing the seeds of not only his own destruction, but the destruction of Cozy. He has to know that payment processers and ISPs are easily spooked, and all it takes is the trolls that flagged him sending them some emails and suddenly Cozy can't be hosted anywhere or earn any money.

It's gay and I wish people wouldn't do this, but by calling this a war he's painted a target on his and Nick's backs. All he had to do was be a man and take the hits, but now he's sending his army of 12 retard fans to false flag his enemies off YouTube.


----------



## MvAgusta (Apr 20, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> Ralph is just enabling the flaggot trolls and sewing the seeds of not only his own destruction, but the destruction of Cozy. He has to know that payment processers and ISPs are easily spooked, and all it takes is the trolls that flagged him sending them some emails and suddenly Cozy can't be hosted anywhere or earn any money.
> 
> It's gay and I wish people wouldn't do this, but by calling this a war he's painted a target on his and Nick's backs. All he had to do was be a man and take the hits, but now he's sending his army of 12 retard fans to false flag his enemies off YouTube.


Speaking of flagging and Cozy, here’s some of Ralph’s Retarded fans calls for Nuke Telly to be flagged down just recently


----------



## High Tea (Apr 20, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> All thee Youtube channels Chillstream More, Chillstream Uncut, and Peaceful Sunset Production were stuck overnight.  Ralph claims Kaz ran the channels.  Depsite being an open DMCA abuser Ralph was very upset over this injustice.  In response the rage pig in chief has called for a full blown flag war on any one who hosts means words about the rage pig.  Calling out PPP's channel DakkaDakka.
> View attachment 3199280
> View attachment 3199284
> These clips are back to back it is just hard to know when Ralph's rants end since he constantly trails off only to circle back and repeat what he already said.
> Edit: Guess Peaceful Sunset is still up.  Not sure what 3rd restream channel got struck.


The alogs watch the restreams and clip. They wouldn't have struck them down. What does get pulled from Youtube is live appearances by Nick Fuentes. on non mainstream sources.


----------



## FundusOHoolihan (Apr 20, 2022)

If the channels were taken down via DMCA, surely Ralph could provide the screenshot confirming who flagged them, right? 

But they're not his channels...they just streamed his content. 

Lol it'd be funny if it was Fox.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 20, 2022)

So much for a freeze peach absoh lootist movement that will save America and lead the White race to Eternal glory. 

AF is worse than SJWs.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Apr 20, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> So much for a freeze peach absoh lootist movement that will save America and lead the White race to Eternal glory.
> 
> AF is worse than SJWs.


Just goes to show it was a grift all along. No principles, no ethics. Just shut-up and give them money.


----------



## Keranu (Apr 21, 2022)

Demanding your fans to flag Metokur's old videos? What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## Burner Anomaly (Apr 22, 2022)

Expendable Zaku said:


> As much shit can be said about Matt Jarbo, at least he is raising his kid, and that kid will know who their father is. Unlike this fat, flagging deadbeat.


Not only that but Matt came around to realizing his mistake and (as far as we know) hasn't flagged anything maliciously since his intervention all those years ago. Whereas Ralph continues to double down and refuses to take the lesson that was demonstrated for him on arguably the most famous few hours of his show. Big ups Matt Jarbo.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 22, 2022)

Updated again.
72 flags, realistically over 100 at this point.



The scroll bar is three times Ralph's height.


----------



## Hail Mandalore (Apr 27, 2022)

I wonder if Ralph understands that intentionally abusing the DMCA act against fair use content is an act of perjury. Considering he's dealing with a suspended sentence if anyone were to follow up these claims in a court of law and prove that he intentionally knowingly abused this system he would face the consquences of committing a crime during that suspended sentence period.


----------



## NetVet (Apr 28, 2022)

As a Eurofag, first off it's so homosexual to see how people in America settle their beef, it really is a yiddish prison continent over there, don't touch me, 2 feet away from me, you're AGRESSING, you TOUCHED me, you INSULTED me etc etc etc it's all yiddish mindset, lawyer talk amongst the goyim plebs, truly something very gay about it.

But other than that - how can subhuman faggots like Gunt abuse and get away with DMCA claims? So, if I band up a farm of 1000s Pakis and use them to DMCA flag rather than do fake likes or whatever, that's 100% legal in Muhmerica? 

Also, given how very judicial that country is, with all the evidence on Gunt instigating these obviously fake flags out of spite, how could it be that a felon who did revenge porn and who knows what else can go publicly announce takedowns of channels by spamming DMCA claims and take part in swatting and...nothing happens? LMAO


----------



## Hail Mandalore (Apr 28, 2022)

NetVet said:


> As a Eurofag, first off it's so homosexual to see how people in America settle their beef, it really is a yiddish prison continent over there, don't touch me, 2 feet away from me, you're AGRESSING, you TOUCHED me, you INSULTED me etc etc etc it's all yiddish mindset, lawyer talk amongst the goyim plebs, truly something very gay about it.
> 
> But other than that - how can subhuman faggots like Gunt abuse and get away with DMCA claims? So, if I band up a farm of 1000s Pakis and use them to DMCA flag rather than do fake likes or whatever, that's 100% legal in Muhmerica?
> 
> Also, given how very judicial that country is, with all the evidence on Gunt instigating these obviously fake flags out of spite, how could it be that a felon who did revenge porn and who knows what else can go publicly announce takedowns of channels by spamming DMCA claims and take part in swatting and...nothing happens? LMAO


He gets away with it because he's counting on people not contesting it in court out of laziness. The system only needs one "properly" filled out request and it strikes it. The process after that is basically an appeal that he gets 30 days to sit on. After that its a civil process and must be taken into court. However, the process informs the person making the takedown request consider applicable fair-use laws and if knowingly removing videos that are fair use he will be committing and act of perjury. This is spelled out to them during the request process. So Ethan is literally putting his freedom in the hands of other people because he's counting on them being too lazy to press it in a court of law.


----------



## Overdrive MASK_de_SMITH (May 6, 2022)

It's fucking amazing how we got here.

We went from Ethan Ralph laughing about MundaneMatt getting chewed the fuck out for flagging people and threatening to taking down channels because internet people hurt his feefees, to Ralph trying to take down channels because internet people hurt his feefees. When Matt does it, he's a piece of shit and should never be forgotten about it, but when people talk shit about Ethan, suddenly taking down channels is okay in his eyes.

Rules for thee and not for me! CHRIST IS KING!


----------



## Keranu (May 7, 2022)

Overdrive MASK_de_SMITH said:


> It's fucking amazing how we got here.
> 
> We went from Ethan Ralph laughing about MundaneMatt getting chewed the fuck out for flagging people and threatening to taking down channels because internet people hurt his feefees, to Ralph trying to take down channels because internet people hurt his feefees. When Matt does it, he's a piece of shit and should never be forgotten about it, but when people talk shit about Ethan, suddenly taking down channels is okay in his eyes.
> 
> Rules for thee and not for me! CHRIST IS KING!


That multiplied by about six and growing. And then Ralph runs away from a false flaggot when questioned about his flag history.

It's hilarious. Matt is absolutely a better man than Ralph in every possible way.


----------



## NahtzeeSmurf (May 7, 2022)

Keranu said:


> That multiplied by about six and growing. And then Ralph runs away from a false flaggot when questioned about his flag history.
> 
> It's hilarious. Matt is absolutely a better man than Ralph in every possible way.


Ironically, the Boulder Stream probably saved Matt a lot of pain by getting him out of the YouTube game, so he could have a chance to refocus his life.  I even remember Donga of all people having the insight that Matt was miserable doing the type of content he was doing at the time.  

When the roles were reversed however, Ralph had some false hope of Daddy Nick saving him, so instead of doing some soul searching, he just doubled down on his bullshit.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 10, 2022)

13:00, around that. 
Ralph threatened to mass DMCA Flamenco's channel.
I really fucking hope Ralph does this to someone and they win a malicious DMCA takedown case in court so there's a precedent for this kind of faggotry being prosecuted, or at least punishment being reciprocated.


----------



## ChadBrazilian (May 20, 2022)

A clip from the Pippa video in question that was flagged.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AnOminous (May 20, 2022)

Imagine being an alcoholic rage pig so beaten down you're now impotently screaming at a cartoon rabbit that simps almost certainly jack off to.


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (May 20, 2022)

ChadBrazilian said:


> View attachment 3301460View attachment 3301463View attachment 3301465
> A clip from the Pippa video in question that was flagged.
> View attachment 3301464


The gunt going off on a fucking roblox video because someone named himself rage_pig.  God damn, for someone so fat you'd think he'd have thicker skin.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 20, 2022)

I now think it's not Keffal and his legion of demented troons, but a particular fat effeminate pudgy pink polyp, with the mind of a teenage girl and height of bokoblins, with their affinity for feral equines with horrible stats.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 23, 2022)

Imagine getting butthurt over something a content creator couldn't control. This is beyond cucked.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 27, 2022)

Ethan Ralph on his totally wholesome Lisbon holiday that's absolutely not an escape from his fatherly duties and his disgusting paedophilic stallion is meddling his iPhone mass flagging Cog. 30 flags in one day. What a 5 star day he's having, filling out reports in his decrepit discount motel.

Updated, total of 102 flags now.
Ralph is a fat pussy.

He also flagged Cog off Twitter, what a fag.


----------



## Braphamut (May 27, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 3325653
> Ethan Ralph on his totally wholesome Lisbon holiday that's absolutely not an escape from his fatherly duties and his disgusting paedophilic stallion is meddling his iPhone mass flagging Cog. 30 flags in one day. What a 5 star day he's having, filling out reports in his decrepit discount motel.
> 
> Updated, total of 102 flags now.
> ...


ANDY:  WOAH!!!  ASHSTON!  Th-th-th-THIRTY FLAGS!!

PPP:  Ralph, the self appointed hall monitor.  Slaving to big media for free.  A true country rebel.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 27, 2022)

Rectum Ralph said:


> ANDY:  WOAH!!!  ASHSTON!  Th-th-th-THIRTY FLAGS!!
> 
> PPP:  Ralph, the self appointed hall monitor.  Slaving to big media for free.  A true country rebel.


Think about it, Ralph spent more time sitting on his fat lazy ass with his arms resting on his gunt, little demon trotters fiddling his gay consoomer phone to file frivolous DMCA takedown notices this week than the time he spent with ReRollRozy and his paedophilic steed.

5-star days, I bet everyone's jealous.


----------



## Sneed Weed (May 27, 2022)

Ralph officially has more flags than the LGBT community

Update: Blocking & flagging makes Ralph feel like Stalin and he's very proud of this


First Fuentes is trying to be Hitlers 2, 3 & 4 and now Ralph thinks he's Stalin. These people are beyond brain damaged at this point


----------



## AltisticRight (May 27, 2022)

Some guy who makes parodies called Polyfrog got flagged off Twitter as well, along with a third person I didn't catch.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (May 28, 2022)

I’ve said this before and I’ll say it again.  Gunt is really pushing his luck here.  The bluecheck is all he’s got left and if he keeps this up he’s going to end up losing it.


----------



## AnOminous (May 28, 2022)

Imagine being such a weak pussy that you can't even defend yourself from a savage beating, flopping around like a tiny little baby, then you "retaliate" after you're already felted by impotently telling your mammy on them.


----------



## Sneed Weed (May 28, 2022)

Ralph is bragging about being the "whistleblower" that will put Cog and Metokur in jail. 

Double-O Gunt is assembling Interpol, Scotland Yard, MI-5, CIA and Mossad agents to rain a shitshow of autism the likes of which the world has never seen


----------



## Attractive Sexhaver (May 29, 2022)

What a goddamn coward. He throws around all this fake bravado about willing to fight in the street if you disrespect him, and then goes to at least three different types of cops the second someone takes him up on the offer and he loses. If you're gonna act like a wigger, the least you can do is adhere to the "stop snitching mane" part of the lifestyle.


----------



## Null (May 31, 2022)

Probably Ralph.


----------



## An automatic clown (May 31, 2022)

Whew lad. I'm hoping the funny page you made when the site is down or being DDOS'd will be sufficient to get the word out of either scenario?


----------



## McNiggerFaggot (May 31, 2022)

Calling it now: Keemstar will be the next to be flaggeg


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 31, 2022)

Ralph was probably such a fat little tattletale in school.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 1, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Ralph was probably such a fat little tattletale in school.


That’s why he got the shit kicked out of him so hard Sandra had to pull him out of public school


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 1, 2022)

Null said:


> Probably Ralph.
> 
> View attachment 3338486


Lmao Ralph is not truly felted until he loses that blue check.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 1, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> Lmao Ralph is not truly felted until he loses that blue check.


That’ll be the end of him, and he knows it.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jun 3, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> That’ll be the end of him, and he knows it.


You know how many times this has been said and yet he's just hellbound to prove us wrong? This man-shape is speed running this shit.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 3, 2022)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> You know how many times this has been said and yet he's just hellbound to prove us wrong? This man-shape is speed running this shit.


Well, what I meant to say is that Gunt fears losing the check because of the damage it will do to his grift.  Real talk, here.  The only reason CatBoi has anything to do with Gunt is because Gunt has that bluecheck.  The only reason most of the losers who go onto the Killstream waste their time doing so is because of Gunt’s checkmark and the fact that a checkmark will be tweeting about their appearance.  Losing it, (and he WILL lose it eventually unless he dies first), won’t be the end of him, but it’ll be a loss that his streaming “career” will never recover from.  I’m looking forward to the “Gunt loses his bluecheck” arc almost as much as the “Homeless Chris” arc because I cannot imagine the lengths Gunt will go to in order to try and create the appearance of a W big enough to cancel out that big of an L.  All I know is that it’ll be entertaining.


----------



## The Motorizer (Jun 4, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> That’ll be the end of him, and he knows it.


Is there someway we can contribute to him losing his blue checkmark?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 4, 2022)

The Motorizer said:


> Is there someway we can contribute to him losing his blue checkmark?


No.
We're not some cabal of autists trying to fuck with people actively. Leave this gay task to idiots who want to smell equally shitty.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 6, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> No.
> We're not some cabal of autists trying to fuck with people actively. Leave this gay task to idiots who want to smell equally shitty.


Beyond that, why would one WANT him to lose it?  That would be the end of him, meaning no more laughs at his expense.  

Without the check, Fuentes has no further use for him, the last few losers he can get to go on his fake show will stop coming on, his paypiggies will move on, and once that happens he’ll drink himself to death in short order because that’s the only way he’ll be able to escape that massive L in his mind.


----------



## Keranu (Jun 7, 2022)

Ralph just flagged a Youtube stream snipe of 2 viewers. I didn't even hear Ralph mention it on air. It was a small channel by the name Oblivion King Abyss DarkRagnarok.




The stream had been up for around an hour or so. Holy shit Ralph, are you really looking for snipers every night while you're "at work?"

Petty little piggy.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 7, 2022)

Keranu said:


> Ralph just flagged a Youtube stream snipe of 2 viewers. I didn't even hear Ralph mention it on air. It was a small channel by the name Oblivion King Abyss DarkRagnarok.
> 
> View attachment 3360965View attachment 3360967
> 
> ...


He really is a pathetic thin-skinned swine.


----------



## Keranu (Jun 7, 2022)

Just to clarify, the snipe consisted of two commentators and audio quality was subpar. I was enjoying it though, damn.


----------



## CringeMomma (Jun 7, 2022)

fun night


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 7, 2022)

A piggy is mad tonight. Very mad!


----------



## CringeMomma (Jun 7, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 3361008
> A piggy is mad tonight. Very mad!






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Keranu (Jun 7, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> View attachment 3361016


If only Ralph could put that five minutes of effort into a job application instead.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 7, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> View attachment 3361016


Alright, so it takes 5 minutes to fill out each DMCA form, and Ralph filed 30, THIRTY, in one day after the beatdown by Dan.
So he spent 150 minutes in his hotel room seething and filling in DMCA forms.
No idea, I guess that's called living free? I'd rather work at Mutahar's 7-11.



Keranu said:


> If only Ralph could put that five minutes of effort into a job application instead.


Or caring for his son Xander.
Or on the daughter he lives with.
Or a trip to the local hospital with his mum for dialysis.
Or 5 seconds to get a stupid needle so he can see his dying mum.
Or 5 seconds of thought before he released the revenge pornography.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 7, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Alright, so it takes 5 minutes to fill out each DMCA form, and Ralph filed 30, THIRTY, in one day after the beatdown by Dan.


YouTube mostly doesn't do the whole formal DMCA thing.  You register your account as a rights holder and then you have access to a tool that lets you search YouTube normally, but you can just go down the list of hits and click a checkbox for each claim.  He probably did this at some point.

Larger copyright owners have automatic Content ID that uses an algorithm of some sort to identify infringing content (with some wacky results like companies copyright striking their own videos).


----------



## Temperance XIV (Jun 7, 2022)

Here's Ralph celebrating after the 4th DMCA against CringeMomma:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jun 7, 2022)

The ragepig cries out in pain as he strikes you:


Tweet | Archive

The video in question:





Your browser is not able to display this video.




My critique and analysis of this video is that Ralph is fat and I would not have sex with him.


----------



## Automaton Type 2B (Jun 7, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> Here's Ralph celebrating after the 4th DMCA against CringeMomma:
> View attachment 3361124


Then he does the fat fuck shuffle and snorts a line of coke off camera.


----------



## JewBacca (Jun 7, 2022)

Ralph has gotten quite brazen on Cozy, he better hope that Cozy is profitable for Nick, which I doubt.  I would guess Nick paid for a year of service upfront, and that deadline is quickly approaching. Otherwise if Cozy folds or heaven forbid loses cloudflare. Ralph will be proper fucked, he can't really ban evade on Youtube anymore and he faces mass flagging if he steps off the Cozy platform. He has danced his way into a very tight corner.


----------



## Automaton Type 2B (Jun 7, 2022)

JewBacca said:


> Ralph has gotten quite brazen on Cozy, he better hope that Cozy is profitable for Nick, which I doubt.  I would guess Nick paid for a year of service upfront, and that deadline is quickly approaching. Otherwise if Cozy folds or heaven forbid loses cloudflare. Ralph will be proper fucked, he can't really ban evade on Youtube anymore and he faces mass flagging if he steps off the Cozy platform. He has danced his way into a very tight corner.


Then the hate watchers better stop with the hate donos. 

Bleed those frogs dry.


----------



## Temperance XIV (Jun 8, 2022)

The Killstream last night was supposed to be at 8pm, but Ralph didn't start until a little after 11pm.

@CringeMomma had a Dlive restream set up and waiting, but it was DMCA'd shortly before Ralph went live. The restream only had ~3 viewers at the time. The pig couldn't make it more obvious that he's constantly lurking in the KF chatroom, even if it means being late and unprepared for his show.
CM made another Dlive restream, and that one was DMCA'd about an hour into the show.


​​First restream channel​Second restream channel​


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 8, 2022)

Is this his strategy now? Flag so many times, I can't be bothered to update the thread anymore? 

Won't work Ralph, go flag some more piggy, push the counter to match your weight.


----------



## 3MMA (Jun 8, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Is this his strategy now


The last two nights, he was bleeding out viewers. Less than 500 on catboy tv most of the time, & couldn’t multitask his bots, had dead air & DMCA striking, as his content. So today he didn’t try to DMCA more than once or so, w/ no luck. I didn’t watch the last few hours as it became AF wannabe-waffen larping, so might have missed a DMCA that wasn’t targeted here.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Jun 9, 2022)

3MMA said:


> The last two nights, he was bleeding out viewers. Less than 500 on catboy tv most of the time, & couldn’t multitask his bots, had dead air & DMCA striking, as his content. So today he didn’t try to DMCA more than once or so, w/ no luck. I didn’t watch the last few hours as it became AF wannabe-waffen larping, so might have missed a DMCA that wasn’t targeted here.


Hiding out in his little hobbit hovel, waiting for the weather to clear. Hope you’ve saved up enough food Gunt, because the rain ain’t stopping. You’ve no place else left to stream on but Cozy, and that pond is drying up.


----------



## Kinochet (Jun 28, 2022)

Ethan Ralph has DMCA'd at least one of Metokur's tweets.


			https://twitter.com/kinocopter/status/1541592064466378752
		





I suspect he is trying to get Metokur suspended and maybe has DMCA'd more so that you all stop making fun of him for having Jim's twitter page in his most frequently visited page list when he opens new tabs.


			https://twitter.com/QuarantinedCoof/status/1533850097116762113
		


Here is an archive before the DMCA(luckily someone archived it already):


			https://archive.ph/49It8
		

and after:


			https://archive.ph/Cvkpq


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 28, 2022)

A false flagger is getting sued. Hope this sets a precedence for fat false flagging faggots worldwide.


Kinochet said:


> Ethan Ralph has DMCA'd at least one of Metokur's tweets.


DMCA takedowns of tweets. 
Even trannies won't do that, right?


----------



## Kinochet (Jun 28, 2022)

A fellow Pinochet respecter has told me that Ralph DMCA’d this tweet weeks ago and not just within the last few days like Randbot initially thought.


			https://twitter.com/pscommiecopter/status/1541925170884988930


----------



## TayandYou (Jul 1, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> A false flagger is getting sued. Hope this sets a precedence for fat false flagging faggots worldwide.


If only it was Ralph getting sued for $7.6M instead. I would like to see how he tries to blame the ayylawgs for his own DMCA abuse.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 1, 2022)

I am being targeted harassed!

I did a Twitter Thread showing how he's evading bans from multiple accounts, and he reported me live on air.





Your browser is not able to display this video.





Spoiler: Video description



He talked about me for over 20 minutes so I edited out a lot of dead air, unrelated shit, and a part where he said I used to be his ball washer because he’s a retard and confused me for Pinochet’s Commie Copter.



When I made fun of him after he reported me on air he sent his capos to report me in Cozy chat.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 1, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> I am being targeted harassed!
> 
> I did a Twitter Thread showing how he's evading bans from multiple accounts, and he reported me live on air.
> 
> ...


This is the face of the eceleb right:
- Freedom of Speech advocacy because I wanna say nigger kike faggot but I'll mass report your twitter if you call me fat.
- Abortion is evil until there's lingering child support, then I won't judge! 
- Sandniggers are invading our country, but I'll fuck one, fetching! 
- Small Christian family businesses are wholesome... until my baby mama's daddy declares jihad. 
- I can take 4 guys at once (fight) and I can take 4 guys at once (catboys).

The grift-right is worse than any other political grift circle. They have the degeneracy of atheism+, the brainrot of breadtube, the flipping hypocrisy of neoliberals and neoconservatives, the mental stability of a /pol/ user, the underserved smugness of centrists, the delusions of ancap and ancoms, the hedonism of libertarians, the authoritarian inclination of Soviet Russia, the racial beliefs of Xi's China, and the genes of a latte (56%).


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 4, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> - Freedom of Speech advocacy because I wanna say nigger kike faggot but I'll mass report your twitter if you call me fat.


Fat fucks like Ralph are worse than any ethnic minority because they infect every race, like the repulsive, parasitic vermin they are.  They'd also be better for making soap and lampshades than some scrawny Jews, with their massive adipose content and stretched out skins.


AltisticRight said:


> I can take 4 guys at once (fight) and I can take 4 guys at once (catboys).


All of Ralph's favorite activities seem to involve fists either landing on his face or going elbow-deep into him.


----------



## ADN_VIII (Jul 4, 2022)

Have there been any counter claims so far?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 4, 2022)

ADN_VIII said:


> Have there been any counter claims so far?


Yeah, TeaClips @Fslur did one and she won. 
Dominated the Ralphamale. Many such cases.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jul 6, 2022)

An aside to any would-be snipers - You pretty much have to hand your snipe links out in PM groups. If you post anything anywhere Ralph will find it and flag it. Your best bet would be posting redirect links to gore and smut or flashers... Who knows, Ralph might click on one live on air?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 6, 2022)

He tried to flag Jaden (again) and YouTube told him to shut the fuck up


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 6, 2022)

PhoBingas said:


> An aside to any would-be snipers - You pretty much have to hand your snipe links out in PM groups. If you post anything anywhere Ralph will find it and flag it. Your best bet would be posting redirect links to gore and smut or flashers... Who knows, Ralph might click on one live on air?


use throwaway twitch accounts because twitch takes forever to respond to DMCA and reports, Randbot streamed on Twitch for like 2 years using accounts until they got banned and made new ones.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jul 6, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> use throwaway twitch accounts because twitch takes forever to respond to DMCA and reports, Randbot streamed on Twitch for like 2 years using accounts until they got banned and made new ones.


Shit eh? I forgot Randbot was feeding his Entropy from throw-away Twitches. There's an idea. Entropy is pretty easy to figure out and might make it slightly harder for Ralph to flag.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 6, 2022)

Well well well, Ethan Ralph tried to false flag Jaden McNeil again!


But YouTube no longer believes the fat liar Ethan Ralph, and will not taken any action against Jaden this time.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 7, 2022)

The Gunt Guard is either trying to flag me again, or Twitter's algorithm thought Ethan Ralph was so fat that his belly flapping in the wind as he was punched was nudity.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 7, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> The Gunt Guard is either trying to flag me again, or Twitter's algorithm thought Ethan Ralph was so fat that his belly flapping in the wind as he was punched was nudity.
> View attachment 3468069
> View attachment 3468070
> View attachment 3468071


Copied here, the original post still exists in the other thread. 

Ralph flags more than a Twitter addicted troon.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Jul 7, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Copied here, the original post still exists in the other thread.
> 
> Ralph flags more than a Twitter addicted troon.


Wannabe-woman(ly) behavior.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jul 7, 2022)

The Killstream Karen is coming for you @Fslur 

Tweet | Archive


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 7, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> The Killstream Karen is coming for you @Fslur
> View attachment 3468920
> Tweet | Archive


Doxed who?
Your "dox" is public information. How can anyone dox public information?

Is that why this disingenuous hypocritical swine deleted his "brutal" tweet where he doxed some no one using a pen name? Is Amanda Ralph his troon name?


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 7, 2022)

Ethan Ralph is once again telling his audience to false flag my twitter! He also lies and says I am ban evading, which is NAWT TRUUU! Matter of fact, maybe it’s YOU who’s ban evading, Ralph.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Another possible admission of him flagging Teaclips and telling his audience to flag as well.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 8, 2022)

I've been locked out of Twitter for 12 hours for posting "personal information" which I didn't of Amanda Morris(pedophile)

The photo showed her in her dad's kitchen as well as the listing of her dad's house photos, but that contained no address listing.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 12, 2022)

Ralph said at some point today on air that he flagged Andy Warski's twitter.

Warski caught a 12 hour suspension for paraphrasing Nick Fuentes saying he wanted to burn women alive and he was reported for threats of violence.


----------



## Pasta_Man (Jul 16, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> Ralph said at some point today on air that he flagged Andy Warski's twitter.
> 
> Warski caught a 12 hour suspension for paraphrasing Nick Fuentes saying he wanted to burn women alive and he was reported for threats of violence.
> 
> View attachment 3485075


lol this sperg's retarded. Didn't Andy used to have a checkmark? What happened?


----------



## free_protons4u (Aug 11, 2022)

WARNING: FLAGGOTRY AHEAD


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 11, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> WARNING: FLAGGOTRY AHEAD
> 
> View attachment 3590281


It's okay for Ethan Ralph to create a fake Jessica Southern coomer account but not okay for people to have some fun. 
Fun cops out and about, no citations needed.


----------



## free_protons4u (Aug 17, 2022)

The flaggotry continues, this is actually pretty funny. The fact the Betamale can't flag this account off of Twitter is really getting to him.


----------



## the_tepes (Aug 18, 2022)

I just want to point out that Sargon won.


----------



## .iota. (Sep 30, 2022)

the ragepig's antics have attracted some attention:


(tweet)(archive)


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 1, 2022)

.iota. said:


> the ragepig's antics have attracted some attention:
> 
> View attachment 3703777
> (tweet)(archive)


The forum being down broke Ethan Ralph, he had daily meltdowns and started feuds with everyone under the sun. 
Kiwifarms is the seal keeping the rage pig from committing familicide.


----------



## RalphaMania (Oct 1, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> The forum being down broke Ethan Ralph, he had daily meltdowns and started feuds with everyone under the sun.
> Kiwifarms is the seal keeping the rage pig from committing familicide.


Time to seal the pozhog once and for all


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Oct 2, 2022)

.iota. said:


> the ragepig's antics have attracted some attention:
> 
> View attachment 3703777
> (tweet)(archive)


>using your ex-wife’s YouTube account to secretly flag videos that talk bad about you


----------



## MvAgusta (Oct 3, 2022)

Ethan Ralph has flagged Michael Alberto’s channel


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 3, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> View attachment 3711547Ethan Ralph has flagged Michael Alberto’s channel


So he's no longer using his paki wife's shrine Gmail? 
For someone with 68% BMI, his skin sure is thin.


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Oct 9, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> View attachment 3711547Ethan Ralph has flagged Michael Alberto’s channel


What number does this bring the flagging count up to?  103?


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 9, 2022)

Lieutenant Rasczak said:


> What number does this bring the flagging count up to?  103?


Too much to document.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 12, 2022)

What a colossal faggot.


----------



## Fannyscum (Nov 26, 2022)

The biggest Karen in the sektur from the top on down. For future reference, he's on holiday in Cuba with his family while tweeting this out:


Tweet | Archive



Tweet | Archive


Tweet | Archive


Tweet | Archive


----------



## Fannyscum (Sunday at 7:35 PM)

Karen would like to speak to the manager:

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Keranu (Tuesday at 7:49 PM)

Hey @AltisticRight I know documenting further flags at this point is moot since it's been proven without reasonable doubt that Ethan Ralph is the biggest false flagging bitch in the sektur, and possibly ever for a non-major corporate entity...

...but I think Rand getting flagged for posting feet pics and Harry's eBay listings being mass flagged are worthy of documentation.


----------

